# Home Goods 2014



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

WOW! There wasn't a HG thread because most of our HG's haven't gotten there yet!

I covet those light box skelly, bat & pumpkin. I wonder what will be the "must have" this year? For me it's those. At least the skelly, even at that price.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

*sigh* I see a trip to HG in my near future.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhhhhh I'm in!
I wonder what the light boxes look like lit up?! They certainly are eye catching.
Thank you for sharing pictures WifeofFrankie!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, those pumpkin, bat and skelly light things look awesome! I wonder what the price is...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The skelly in one pic has a $79 tag on it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I bet that sucker burns HOT & blinding too with all those old style non-LED bulbs!!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Bummed...nothing there on my list. Surprised that there aren't any globes or Headless guys as they're pretty popular. I'll swing by tomorrow and see what they have.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you for the pictures, Wifeofrankie. So far, I am with Scatterbrains in that there is nothing that I consider a must-have (which is probably for the best). A little past the middle of the month is when all of the items should be out (minus the later shipments), I would think.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> The skelly in one pic has a $79 tag on it.


Whoo...I didn't catch the tag on that one. A bit too pricy for me...


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Ah, the thread I have been waiting for!! Hope they get more in. Has anyone checked out their linen section? or bath? They usually have something nice.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

We generally have dinner out on Friday nites & our usual go-to places are right next door to HG so I'll check tomorrow. That's if I don't get an itch & go today after work to the one that's a little further away.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wooooo!!! I've been waiting for this thread  I'm outside of NYC and nothing here yet as of a couple of days ago. Hopefully soon, those purple pumpkins caught my eye.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

I guess I should've checked before asking if a HG thread was possible lol. I don't think I can convince hubs to check HG tonight, which is too bad since he'll be over by it. Phooey!


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

Last year I couldn't leave there without the headless horseman globe and the bust with the top hat. This year I didn't see anything (yet) that I wanted. I am really hopeful that better things show up. I was still very happy to find stuff there though.


----------



## MissKitty (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm soo excited! I really like the bat light up sign. $79 seems high tho. I'm in love with the Boo light up letters from Grandin Road.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I ran over to our Home Goods today and bought the black/mercury glass decanter with the skull and crossbones. There was only one. Cost was $12.99. I already made something similar to use in a centerpiece, but when I saw it, I had to have this one too.  I checked the linens and bath areas of the store. Nothing yet for Halloween. They really haven't put much out for Halloween in general...yet.


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

My Home Goods (Monroeville/Pittsburgh) had a bare bones display of Halloween yesterday, but nothing worth even photographing. But it's coming!!! LOL I call them every day.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Ahhh thanks for the pics! Homegoods is my favorite for Halloween every year. I've been calling them daily too, and my local one said they put two end caps out last night. Guess where I'm going after work?!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well since I'm getting into witches this year (after 40+ years of not being into them!!) I like seeing all the witch stuff. I may have to get that "Witch is the new black" sign & a few other witchy things!

I'm as happy as Witch Hazel!!


----------



## chromachord (Jul 25, 2014)

Ooh. Question. Do you have sole Homegoods stores in the US or is it part of Marshalls always? We only have them in our Marshalls. Nevertheless, I am looking forward to see Halloween stuff pop up! 

I'm in love with that black spiderweb pumpkin.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

chromachord said:


> Ooh. Question. Do you have sole Homegoods stores in the US or is it part of Marshalls always? We only have them in our Marshalls. Nevertheless, I am looking forward to see Halloween stuff pop up!
> 
> I'm in love with that black spiderweb pumpkin.


we have stand alone Home Goods here in the US but also have the same merchandise in TJMaxx and Marshall's.


----------



## chromachord (Jul 25, 2014)

Ah, thanks for explaining wickedwillingwench!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

In my area we have stand alone Marshalls, TJ Maxx, and HomeGoods. We also have a TJMaxx and More, which incorporate both TJMaxx and HomeGoods. In those stores TJ Maxx is primarily clothing, and the HomeGoods section is home decor, bed/bath, and kitchen. They have some weird rules about exchanging or returning items from those stores. For example, if I buy from HomeGoods, they won't accept a return at a stand alone TJMaxx even if it has similar items in their limited home section. I was told the SKUs weren't the same between the two. A bit of pain if you need to return/exchange something. 

Marshalls in my area has mostly a higher end clothing line I think over TJ Maxx. At least it's displayed that way IMO. I've also found the same or very similar items in Marshalls as the other two, although have also found them to carry a variation of what the others carried--sometimes a different pattern or color, size, stuff like that. Prices on like items seemed to be about the same.

By far HomeGoods has the best and widest selection of halloween items. TJMaxx more of a subset of what HGs carries and in smaller quantities. I seldom go into the Marshalls in my area despite it being a newer store. Too much clothing and not enough kitchen/decor/holiday to make it a regular stop.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

While you can find the same items at HomeGoods or TJ Maxx many times, I've frequently found certain Halloween items ONLY at one of the two. For instance, 2 years ago TJ Maxx had some awesome little wire trees with jack-o'-lantern bells hanging in them. These were never at our HomeGoods store that year. That's one example. I've seen many items at one that never showed up the same year at the other or vice versa.

HomeGoods does carry the bigger selection between TJ Maxx and HomeGoods, but there's some neat things I've only found at TJ Maxx before. Don't be quick to dismiss it even if you have a HomeGoods as well.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll have to wait a little while for my Home Goods visit. The only one close to me right now is about 25 miles away through heavy traffic areas. Since I can only get over there a couple times during the season with my work schedule, I like to wait and make sure they have a lot of stuff out before I go. Can't wait to see what they've got when I get there though.

On the good side, they are busily working on building one only about a mile from my usual route to and from work. Hopefully by next year, I'll be able to swing in for regular visits.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Oooooo I do love what I'm seeing! I especially want that "witch is the new black" sign!

I stopped into my HG today but all they had were a few fake pumpkins, some candles and a single tiny sign that said "Haunted House."


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

pumpkinking30 said:


> I'll have to wait a little while for my Home Goods visit. The only one close to me right now is about 25 miles away through heavy traffic areas. Since I can only get over there a couple times during the season with my work schedule, I like to wait and make sure they have a lot of stuff out before I go. Can't wait to see what they've got when I get there though.
> 
> On the good side, they are busily working on building one only about a mile from my usual route to and from work. Hopefully by next year, I'll be able to swing in for regular visits.


Luckily mine are 3 stores down from each other. Plus Ross & Michaels is across the street, as is Joanne's. target & Kohl's are the other way and pier one is up the street. Oh yeah and a good will is right there too. Alas Big Lots left 2 years ago 

My hobby lobby & costco are only 5 minutes away. I <3 it so much.

My big lots is right on the way to my massage therapist. Woot!


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Mine had so many cute signs! I'm off to check another location, but here you go Sleepy Hollow fans!!! Do you see the Headless Horseman sign? All of them were from $10-$15. So excited to find a Headless Horseman this early in the season! Also the sign of the bottles was kinda awesome. If I find more, I shall post more pics.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

OMG I gotta have that headless horseman sign and love that vampire blood decanter. Going to check tomorrow and see if I can find those two items.


----------



## bsteele007 (Jan 20, 2013)

This is home goods Tinley


















park


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I called my local Home Goods and they said they had some end caps up and that more stuff will be out at the end of August.  The big Home Goods that usually has stuff out by now only have some fall stuff out and very little. The only Halloween candles they had were Yankee Candle Pumpkin Patch. I am looking for that Boney Bunch version of Trick Or Treat which I have seen every year. I'll stop at my Home Goods today and give a update on what they have.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You can tell that the Countdown to Halloween signs you see everywhere aren't for us die hards since they generally only start 31 days out!!

There was a pic here of one in this thread that was just blank & you could fill the days in, I think it was a chalkboard, but that's the one we need, none of this 31 days crap!

Here it is, the one on the second shelf looks like it would be more useful for us HF folks.










And the one that's flat that says "It's all about the candy! _______ days until Trick or Treat!" would work too. While I love candy I think I prefer the other one.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Tonite I plan to suggest going to the pho place or maybe Cheeburger Cheeburger, both of which are in the same shopping center as HG.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Picked this up at Home Goods/Marshalls in Webster, TX this week. But they still didn't have the Halloween display up yet:


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

So far nothing I see from the pictures really interest me. Usually as they continue to stock shelves the better stuff starts to come out. That countdown to Halloween sign really looks like a BINGO card. LOL


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

But if you DO see something that interests you DO NOT WAIT or it will be Gonesville!!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> But if you DO see something that interests you DO NOT WAIT or it will be Gonesville!!


Oh yeah, I know how it is every year. That's why I try to check out Home Goods almost every day if I can. The thing is they restock the shelves daily since they stock as things sell.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

EMER GERD!!!.............ive waited nine months for this...the babys arrived.....happy dance, happy dance...........love lights, love lights...the light boxes woot woot. my husbands going to kill me and i am going down happy....lol


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i will say for the diyers....the lighted bat, witch hat would be really easy to make with a xmas string, cut your form, drill the holes for either a mini or the c5 or c7 light string which you cut to length and put a plug on it and put your color choice of lights in it...


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Is home goods like winners? What would be the closest Canadian equivalent?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I think HomeSense (which is affiliated with Winners - sometimes they share a store) is the Canadian equivalent. (Checks US-Canada retail phrase book.)


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

GobbyGruesome said:


> I think HomeSense (which is affiliated with Winners - sometimes they share a store) is the Canadian equivalent. (Checks US-Canada retail phrase book.)


Thanks! I'm still getting used to what stores I have available here haha


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

bsteele007 said:


> View attachment 207208


The lantern-look snowglobe is certainly different... Thank you for all of the new pictures, bsteele007.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

MandaMalice, I love that hand! Great for all the fortune teller stuff this year!! We don't have this store, so will have to wait until I go toward Dallas.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

wickedwillingwench said:


> we have stand alone Home Goods here in the US but also have the same merchandise in TJMaxx and Marshall's.


We don't have Home Goods in my area, but we have TJMaxx and Marshall's. They all seem to be the same store: http://www.homegoods.com


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I made the mistake of checking in on this thread last night and really wanted the Sleepy Hollow frame. So off I went to check out what my store had put out so far. Sorry for any duplicates of what others have posted. In a hurry to get things downloaded this afternoon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

More signs:










I didn't check out the dials on this countdown clock but I'm thinking it went higher than the 30s.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

My son was in the room while I was looking at this tread just now, and we will be off to find that 'Sleepy Hollow' wall art today


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Witches Broom Cafe sign made a return from last year as well as a few others I recognized from the prior year/s.



















These bottles were pretty thick. Could see as a wall item or on a bookshelf.




























And these left the store with me. The Witches Brew sign is a chalkboard sign BTW.











From what I saw in my store which is a pretty nice sized HomeGoods, they got in two of most signs.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhhh so much pretty stuff!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I really like the signs you bought, GOS. Thanks for all the other photos too. Right now I kinda have that glassy-eyed look going on trying to take it all in, LOL.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> And these left the store with me. The Witches Brew sign is a chalkboard sign BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe the Witch's Brew sign is also at Gordman's. How much was it at HomeGoods and I'll take a look next time I'm by Gordman's too.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> More signs:


I'm really kind of digging that quite a bit.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

I went to the HomeGoods in Federal Way WA - they had an endcap for Halloween and one for fall with a few items trickled into the aisles. Nothing major. I was told most would come in at the end of Aug - but to keep checking back since now that some is in, it'll start coming in more.

I got 2 potion bottles.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

sumrtym said:


> I believe the Witch's Brew sign is also at Gordman's. How much was it at HomeGoods and I'll take a look next time I'm by Gordman's too.


I posted in my album as well, but Witch's Brew, $6.99. Sleepy Hollow was 7.99; and Bone Appetit was 9.99. All on a wooden-like box frame, not stretched canvas on a wood frame. None of these were that heavy.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Cool items. I can't wait to see if my store has anything. I went in there last Saturday, and there was nothing.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Beautiful stuff. I love the countdown to Halloween with the skull!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, the one closest to me had only things on endcaps but that didn't stop me from spending $72.02!! I really do want that light box skelly.

I got my blank countdown AND it's got all those cool vintage repro pics on it too!! Now I need some chalk!! Seriously, I don't own any chalk so it's off to the OTHER HomeGoods that's a little further away tomorrow then over to Walmart afterwards. It was $9.99




These are both wooden. The witch one only has burlap on the front. Both were $9.99




I don't recall seeing the lantern anywhere but it's pretty cool. It's got a permanent "on" setting & a "timer" setting & it came with 3 C batteries. You have to open it & take the batteries out of the plastic they're incased in. It changes color but doesn't flicker. There was another one that said "Trick or Treat" instead of skulls but I didn't get that one. It was $12.99. I feel like I need another one but I'll be happy with one.



I generally don't like Anna Lee dolls period. I find them creepier than most scary Halloween stuff. But I saw this cat & thought that a good witch needs a black cat so I bought it. It was only $7.99.




This was the wreath I wanted last year & finally got it this year!!! It was $16.99.


----------



## Reek Reek (Aug 6, 2014)

I hope I can find the Sleepy Hollow and Midnight Dreary signs tomorrow when I check out my store. 

Loving the font of "Witch is the new black," but the burlap isn't doing it for me. Maybe in person?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought some vintage pics on burlap last year from HG so it will fit with those. Raw burlap like that is an acquired taste. It works for me but not for everyone. The sides are wooden & black which will make them easier to hang than the other burlap ones I have. The Command strips I use will stick to the wood better than to the burlap.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

RCIAG - I bought that same wreath and that little "Happy Halloween" JOL this morning! I wanted the wreath last year but couldn't find it so I snapped it up today as soon as I saw it. I went to two Home Goods this morning and both had a lot of people shopping in the Halloween area. And they were all buying!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh I love that wreath! I probably won't even hang it on the front door so it won't get rained on. I don't even mind the little bit of glitter on it. It actually enhances the thing IMHO.

The whole time I was there everyone was all "OMG!! THEY'VE GOT HALLOWEEN OUT ALREADY!!" 

They had some kids costumes & they were pretty big, like hoops skirts & full body dinosaurs & since it was all on endcaps you really noticed them & ran right into them when you turned the corner.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I need a home goods...those signs, wreaths, countdowns EVERYTHING is phenomenal!!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Went to Home Goods tonight. They had four endcaps of Halloween stuff. No pictures since the employee was stocking the shelves while I was there. There were you normal signs, cardboard houses, witches, skeleton snow-globes & pumpkin decor. Non of the really good stuff was out yet but they will be stocking more next week. They did have a section of Yankee Candle Halloween candles including this years candles.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Y'ALL ARE KILLING ME!!!! I went to all the Home Goods/TJMaxx/Marshall's in my area and they don't have ANY of this out yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

There is always so much stuff I'd like from HomeGoods each year...but I never have the money to afford it, lol. Sigh. I am going out of town again tomorrow, I'll have to check out that HomeGoods and see if they have anything out...and torture myself...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

the closest store to us just had a few thing but i FOUND one of the stockers carts left alone on another aisle...haha....i picked through it......picked up the witch is the new black, a hand blown pumpkin/they are very nice btw, two bat strings....very cute for my tree i bought from hg last years....so its coming.. they usually get two trucks a week, ask you store when they come in and hit them the following am or noonish...lol.............i found that was the best time last year to catch the stock fresh on the shelves


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

MandaMalice said:


> Y'ALL ARE KILLING ME!!!! I went to all the Home Goods/TJMaxx/Marshall's in my area and they don't have ANY of this out yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dude, do not feel like the Lone Ranger. We don't have Home Goods down here, just TJ Max's and Marshall's. Both have quite anemic Halloween displays. 

I NEEEEEEEEEEEEED that Black Cat sign. I wont be finding it here, though. I remember searching frantically at both outlets for those Headless Horseman snow globes Pumpkin Rot touted to such wonderful effect on his blog last year: those were MIA also. Dang Bible belt!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

OK my kitchen needs this Witchy Woman sign. *sigh* 










Runner-up: that awesome skull lantern someone posted.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh, man, I love that Sleepy Hollow sign! We don't have a Home Goods, but our TJ Maxx usually has a pretty similar selection. I hope we get some of those Annalee black cats too. I've picked up a different one each year for the last couple years.



Serpentia said:


> Dude, do not feel like the Lone Ranger. We don't have Home Goods down here, just TJ Max's and Marshall's. Both have quite anemic Halloween displays.
> 
> I NEEEEEEEEEEEEED that Black Cat sign. I wont be finding it here, though. I remember searching frantically at both outlets for those Headless Horseman snow globes Pumpkin Rot touted to such wonderful effect on his blog last year: those were MIA also. Dang Bible belt!


I actually found that black cat sign at TJ Maxx last Halloween, Serpentia! As soon as I saw the picture in this thread, I knew I had seen it before and found this picture on my phone...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My dogs would go nuts at that cat! LOL

I love the Witchy Woman sign, too. I have a friend who really needs that. We call her WW because of a great dance/act she did at my Be WITCHY party a few years back.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I miss having Home Goods and Marshall's. We do have a very small TJ Maxx, so that helps for most everything except Halloween decorations. They don't seem to get many. I went late last year, and if memory serves me correctly, they had ONE decoration left when I got there. I asked if there was more, and the cashier said that they just don't get much. 

We have one ROSS store too (not related to the other three, I know). The ones that I'm used to always had good selections and ours doesn't. I did manage to find my larger Halloween tree there last year, but they only had a few things as well.

Our Gordman's (also unrelated to HG, M's, and TJM) has a great selection; almost everything that others were posting. I only wish that all chains could do that!

I will probably check TJM in a couple of weeks when everyone is back in school. It's hard to shop with all three kiddos! I almost wish our stores wouldn't stock till September, now, haha.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

not much at my HG today. I did pick up the Dead & Breakfast sign--I wanted it last year and didn't. Got a Cider Web YC for $10. and a medium sized glittery haunted house.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Stopped by HG yesterday and asked when the next truck comes in...the manager took me in the back of the store and showed me what they are putting on the shelves today...that was cool, but nothing I was looking for. I did get that bright orange glass pumpkin....looks so much better in person and it's already the centerpiece on the dining table. I hope I don't have to stop in there 30 times this year like I did last year trying to find the horsemen globe to no success. For those of you taking pics, can you take closeups of the globes? That way I can see if it's worth making all the trips.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Stopped by HG earlier today and the only items they had out was an endcap of Yankee Candles. Will have to check again later this week.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I kind of made an extra effort to see if I saw the HH snow globe from last year (also looked for it then) and so far nada on that front. I did like the overall look of the lantern globe. One had a skelly couple in it and the other version in Post 48 with the countdown clock photo has a silver JOL in it. Didn't pick it up to see if it was a lighted globe. Next to it is a boney skeleton hand based globe with a couple inside. Next time I'm in I'll try to grab some CU photos of the globes though. I took that one I posted with the lantern and double checked my iPhone for any I might not have posted but that was the only one I got.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

Those dirty hookers told me yesterday that what was out was all they had. But nooooo - my friend texted me excited because they had more. We went in today and I got a poison bottle, black cat sign, ToT sign, witch is the new black and something else.

We did some good Halloween hunting today.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Still nothing at my TJ Maxx.


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

Scatterbrains said:


> Stopped by HG yesterday and asked when the next truck comes in...the manager took me in the back of the store and showed me what they are putting on the shelves today...that was cool, but nothing I was looking for. I did get that bright orange glass pumpkin....looks so much better in person and it's already the centerpiece on the dining table. I hope I don't have to stop in there 30 times this year like I did last year trying to find the horsemen globe to no success. For those of you taking pics, can you take closeups of the globes? That way I can see if it's worth making all the trips.


This is all they had when I got there today.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is from my trip today!

























Just wanted to bring this candle to everyone's attention!! It smells just like the smarties candy! Which seems halloweenish to me!









This is what I bought from there today with a roll of paper towels for scale! It is heavier than it looks and feels nice in quality! Only $14.99!


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Some more home goods photos!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh those Anna Lee dolls...WHY?!?! Why must they devote any space to those things?!?! I just don't understand them. Even though I bought that black cat, I still don't understand their appeal. They have them for every season & they're all equally horrible to me.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I see they have a Pumpkin Patch / Corn Maze sign in the same old school style as the Costume Party. So far they're the only things I'm really digging.

To those looking at snow globes, I could be wrong since I haven't been by HG yet or seen them in person, but those couple lantern style that had yellow in them (jack-o'lantern, the other that had a skull at the base of the scene with yellow eyes) I'd bet light up. Last year that's how the light up ones were, it was the yellow parts that lit up.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

thats a really neat own statue, half glazed,, interesting, and it looks huge too, wonder the price on it? Glad to see the light up glitter houses, though so far it seems they all have the black glitter and no other colors, but they are doing different variations of them. I think I need the one with the pumpkin on the porch.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Didn't find the sleepy hollow pic or the vampire blood bottle but got some pics for you guys


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

They have the medium Yankee witches brew candle for $9.99

Also liked this cauldron shaped chalk board for $6.99


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

I went to Home Goods yesterday and spent a small fortune. And now it looks like there's twice as much stuff out. Gonna have to go back cause I'm seeing a lot of new things I want. Sumrtym, I bought both the Pumpkin Patch and Costume Party wall hangings and they're both really nice. I'm also seeing several items that are repeats from last year and now I can't remember what I already bought last year. I may have to start unpacking the Halloween bins just to take inventory. Many thanks to all of you who have been posting photos!!! 

p.s. I don't like those Anna Lee dolls either.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I like all the glass pumpkins, and I know another member who would love the owls.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

im the goddess said:


> I like all the glass pumpkins, and I know another member who would love the owls.


the owls were real cute...I had a hard time not buying any.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Oh those Anna Lee dolls...WHY?!?! Why must they devote any space to those things?!?! I just don't understand them. Even though I bought that black cat, I still don't understand their appeal. They have them for every season & they're all equally horrible to me.


I have one of those. I found it like, the week after Halloween in a Marshall's clearance bin, all befuddled and alone. I felt sorry for her so I "adopted" her, and she still lives here. I have a tendency to do that, so I own many stuffed felines - I have a special weakness for Ty cats. 

I am so jealous of you guys who live near a Home Goods, I am just salivating at these pictures. Wow, you guys are lucky.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Serpentia, I live 5 minutes from a huge one, and nothing at all there!


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

I just got these today!! They didn't have much but the isles where cleared out, I'm sure more is coming


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

My store had a few small displays, most of the shelves were full of the glass pumpkins. There were some assorted signs and potion bottles, some candles, tons of Anna Lee stuff, and a cute pumpkin cutout that stands on its own that says "Happy Halloween". I grabbed a candle, the pumpkin cutout, and a black and copper glass pumpkin. The clerk said the trucks come M,W,F....looks like I'l be stopping in every Tuesday and Thursday after work. Thank God there is a HG 5 min from me!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley (Jul 8, 2014)

bellelostdrake said:


> Mine had so many cute signs! I'm off to check another location, but here you go Sleepy Hollow fans!!! Do you see the Headless Horseman sign? All of them were from $10-$15. So excited to find a Headless Horseman this early in the season! Also the sign of the bottles was kinda awesome. If I find more, I shall post more pics.


I need the sleepy hollow sign in a bad bad way.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I need to get to Home Goods tomorrow and pick up what they have left of the boney bunch edition trick or treat candle. From what I am seeing this year, this may be the last year they will be carrying that version of this candle. I don't want to miss out on it.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

our stores just have a smittering of things...course i found something neat.........they have a really good decanter in black or mercury glass with witch hazel on it i picked up...........oh, then............if anyones looking for really cool magnifying glass, they have several with horn handles, like goat horns...be very good on a witches table or voodoo table..........i also found earlier, a phenerology ?sp head......i made the hand from dollar store hand last year..but they had the head.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Since we moved we don't have a Home Goods within 250 miles...and I was going 1-2 times a week before. Oh the pain..the pain.
I had my step-daughter do some recon at her HG but they didn't have too much out yet. However, she managed to get me the Sleepy Hollow sign ( what I wanted most and the only one they had) but no Witches Brew candles. I NEED a Witches Brew candle! Or 2. Or 3.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

StacyN said:


> Since we moved we don't have a Home Goods within 250 miles...and I was going 1-2 times a week before. Oh the pain..the pain.
> I had my step-daughter do some recon at her HG but they didn't have too much out yet. However, she managed to get me the Sleepy Hollow sign ( what I wanted most and the only one they had) but no Witches Brew candles. I NEED a Witches Brew candle! Or 2. Or 3.


Congrats on getting the Sleepy Hollow sign - it seems to be one of the most coveted items so far this year.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

frogkid11 said:


> Congrats on getting the Sleepy Hollow sign - it seems to be one of the most coveted items so far this year.


Thanks. I was going to have her buy all they had because I know how bummed I was about missing out on the snowglobe last year- and how immensely grateful I was to you and Miss Erie for finding me the other HH items. So, I figured I'd just have them for those that couldn't find one. Alas, she only found the one. I have her still stalking HG for more though.


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

Paint It Black said:


> I ran over to our Home Goods today and bought the black/mercury glass decanter with the skull and crossbones. There was only one. Cost was $12.99. I already made something similar to use in a centerpiece, but when I saw it, I had to have this one too.  I checked the linens and bath areas of the store. Nothing yet for Halloween. They really haven't put much out for Halloween in general...yet.


Has anyone seen the black skeleton bottle and Vampire blood potion bottles like the ones pictured here? I know that there stock at HG changes almost every day. I've been to the three stores near me a few times and haven't had any luck yet. I'd be willing to pay via Paypal.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Give them time. They have a lot of the bottles avail when the stock hits


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Wish the reaper was going. I just saw the headless sign.


----------



## Court023 (Aug 16, 2013)

Looking for a headless horseman sign from home goods please let me know if you have an extra one thanks


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

Juno_b said:


> Has anyone seen the black skeleton bottle and Vampire blood potion bottles like the ones pictured here? I know that there stock at HG changes almost every day. I've been to the three stores near me a few times and haven't had any luck yet. I'd be willing to pay via Paypal.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I want to say I saw the skull bottle in mine. I want the vampire blood one. I'll let you know - I'm going tomorrow.


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

Miller22 said:


> I want to say I saw the skull bottle in mine. I want the vampire blood one. I'll let you know - I'm going tomorrow.


Thanks! I appreciate it!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Those are the two items I want this year as well. HH sign and vampire blood bottle. My HG doesn't have either yet


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

They had 2 of the Sleepy Hollow signs at my HG, I had one in my hand, and I just though to myself, I might be able to make this, but bigger. Its actually a small item and was $7.99. No taller than 8-10 inches. 

I was happy to find the half unglazed owl and the 2 glitter light up houses I wanted. Seems like the quality on the houses diminished a fair bit and the prices are a couple dollars more than before. I may have to add more glitter to cover all the boo boos. Overall Im pretty happy, Now I need to find the Dead n Breakfast sign for my mom.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Is Home Goods like T.J. Max?Do they carry the same items?I don't have a HG only a T.J. Max near me.I would love to have that vampire's blood bottle.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

HG doesnt carry clothing, the Tj Maxx and Marshalls are in the same shopping complex by me, but they are virtually the same store. All those stores are sister stores, but HG is the more posh sister, and its mostly Home Decor or stuff for the Home (hence the name  The other 2 have some good deals but Tj Maxx seems the most run down of the 3 in my area. 

But they are all like right there, its crazy. Otherwise, to get more of a variety, I have to travel into the big city and its too crazy out there to shop that way.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

HG, TJMaxx and Marshalls are all owned by the same parent company and would have the same buyers.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

moonbaby345 said:


> Is Home Goods like T.J. Max?Do they carry the same items?I don't have a HG only a T.J. Max near me.I would love to have that vampire's blood bottle.


Kirklands also has the Vampire's blood bottle. I got mine and I'm really happy with it!


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

Stochey said:


> Kirklands also has the Vampire's blood bottle. I got mine and I'm really happy with it!



Thanks for the heads up. I'll have to go to Kirklands tomorrow to check.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

Juno_b said:


> Thanks! I appreciate it!!!


I grabbed the one & only skull decanter today. I've put it aside - I'm waiting to see when/if the vampire blood decanter comes in. I made friends with a clerk who was putting out the display (Carol) and she told me to call her and she'll let me know what comes in.

I got a nice leather tray and wine bottle holder. I got a photo of the wine bottle holders but my phone is being dumb.


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Waaa Waaaaa Waaaaaaaaa I don't have a Home Goods here. I always stop in one or two in St. Louis! Love that store. Must get in car . . . must drive . . . must go!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Made my first purchase of the season today. I'm still on the look out for the vampire blood bottle and the sleepy hollow sign.

Lots of things were gone from last week. I was surprised. Most of the mercury glass owls were gone. Only a few new items were out. Mostly Yankee candles.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Also found this beautiful palmistry candle there that I got for a gift for Mrs Saki!


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Ahhh Homegoods, I don't go in there for a day and more just explodes on the shelves. You guys I have like 4 stores within driving distance! I'll try and hit up one or two more tomorrow but here we go. The skull candelabra was really awesome, $30. The tombstone was $30. The pictures were between $7-$10. I also bought a fun top hat, but I'm currently wearing it, so no photos yet lol.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry some of them didn't post! Trying again.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

No pics as I just ran in today and once again, I'm the last man in America to not carry a cell phone (well, me and Don Rosa anyway).

Things I saw that I have NOT seen posted yet (that I remember or made an impression):

*-Silver skeleton hands / arms holding up a copper / orange colored bowl ($39.99)

-an earthy tan colored (unpainted look) jack-o'-lantern that had a unique twist. It had the large opening in the side to sit a big candle, like we've all seen before, except this jack doesn't look out, it looks UP! So the face is staring upwards rather than outwards (I checked a couple times and that's the design with the opening....again, that's a bit unique). I don't remember price.*
*
-a pewter dish shaped like a bat, maybe 11 inches wide wing tip to wing tip (estimate). The body / head indentation had black finish inside, and the wings had separate indentations with a really great glittery purple finish in the indentations. I'm not sure on price, but I THINK it was $12.99 but...might have been less.*

P.S. I checked on those lantern globes, and the cat with tombstones / skulls has light up eyes in the cat and skulls, and the large jack-o'-lantern one does indeed light up as well.

Two things came home with me:

1) The pumpkin patch vintage looking sign (unfortunately, the costume one wasn't there and it's actually the one I like better),

2) Skeleton runner not shown yet. I'll post a pic when I can. Burlap colored with black skeletons on it, and I think at least 6 feet long for $12.99.

.......

Side rant. Seriously, with all the "Primitives by Kathy" things showing up at HomeGoods and Gordman's, the best Gordman's could do was two years ago to carry a couple of the small, non-lighted Pumpkin Hollow's by Pumpkinrot (and not last year even)? When the heck is HomeGoods or Gordman's going to get the Pumpkin Hollow (pumpkinrot designed) large lighted pumpkins and Wendy the Witch all put out by Primitives by Kathy? I'm DYING to get those but not at full retail!!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Cool things bellelostdrake. I haven't seen any of that at mine.

I'm drooling over those mugs and dishes


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

me and wifey always go and check out all the great stuff home goods has to offer!!! we will be making the trip very soon and will post what we pick up =]


----------



## NocturnaNoir (May 25, 2014)

I live in Southern California, and the HG merch is a bit limited but they are getting more every other day. I've made friends with a cashier there, and she said new shipments arrive on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays. So the merch hits the shelves on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays. I haven't seen the vampires blood decanter, but I'm definitely keeping an eye open for it. The two main things I'm really looking for this year are the Blood Bath salts jar and that coffin shaped baby buggy. As for TJ Maxx and Marshalls, I check them both every week and neither has anything yet except for about a dozen glass pumpkins. If anyone sees a blood bath salts jar where they are, I will happily pay you via PayPal for it!


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

I have wanted them to have more busts.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The gargoyle on a tombstone is from Target, which seems to be a first I love the solid black version of the skull candleholder. Thank you for the photos, bellelostdrake.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I like the skull on the books and stand. Any chance you remember the price? Great pics. Thanks.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> The gargoyle on a tombstone is from Target, which seems to be a first I love the solid black version of the skull candleholder. Thank you for the photos, bellelostdrake.


Yes! I bought that exact tombstone from Target last year. Wonder if it is resin and the same size. I noticed Target's this year was foam in the same design. Weird.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

kittyvibe said:


> , Now I need to find the Dead n Breakfast sign for my mom.


kittyvibe , which size Dead & breakfast sign are you looking for? mine had two sizes last year but this year I only saw the smaller one, it is 7.99 and hangs by a black ribbon , it says Dead & Breakfast with a crow silhouette and then at the bottom it says Our Food Is To Die For. If you don't find one at your store let me know. 
Also, to anyone looking for the sleepy hollow sign, mine has one I'm willing to get for someone, I didn't get it today but I hid it just in case. I thought I wanted it until I saw how small it was but again I will pick it up for someone if they can't find it or don't have a HG.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> I noticed Target's this year was foam in the same design. Weird.


That is perplexing, I know... To me, it looks like the one at HomeGoods is the resin version.


----------



## Court023 (Aug 16, 2013)

Is this the bowl


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Disembodiedvoice I would be ever so greatful if you'd get that sleepy hollow sign for me! Just let me know cost and shipping and I'll get you the $$


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

booswife02 said:


> Disembodiedvoice I would be ever so greatful if you'd get that sleepy hollow sign for me! Just let me know cost and shipping and I'll get you the $$


Sure, I work right beside HG so I will go tomorrow on my lunch. Hopefully no one found my hiding place. shipping shouldnt be too bad since you are just in NC, I"m in TN. I won't be home till evening so I will let you know then if I got it. I hid it pretty well I think. The sign itself is 7.99 and it is pretty small.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Court023 said:


> Is this the bowl


Yep, that's the one! 

I stopped by again today and they had a HUGE wooden sign with "it's all about the candy" with images of candy corn on it and blank "days until trick or treating" on it. Now, what I noticed is I don't think the blank black area for the days was chalk paint, just seemed like it was painted black. Whoops! (of course, I could be wrong). When I say it was huge, I mean I think it was like 4 feet long and a couple feet wide. It was also $39.99. I see it's actually in a picture posted earlier in this thread.

They had a few more of those odd light off white / cream colored jack-o'-lanterns. Very heavy just like the orange ones of recent years (which were there again as well). The new ones had some great expressions and prices around $24.99.

There was a very large "Spooky" sign made out of grapevine. (spells "spooky")

Some more pewter dishes (ghost all metal, bat all metal, spiders all metal, pumpkin with orange inside). I saw another burlap colored table runner, much shorter, with trees and bats on it. Also, the black with purple and green beads with lights garlands are back again this year. 

I found the other vintage style sign for the Costume Contest, $5.99 and picked it up.


----------



## GhoulishDentist (Aug 14, 2014)

Been creeping around on here for awhile but when I saw some new items at Home Goods, I decided to post…Found these at HG today in Phoenix, AZ


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Disembodied voice you're the best! I've actually just left North Carolina for Minnesota! Getting out of the Military. Got a house today! I don't have my computer set up, using my phone for internet right now. I can't change my location using the phone app so I'll get thatdobe asap 
Thanks soooo much it's so kind of you  I'm going to put it on a wreath


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I love the bowl w the skeleton hands!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

GhoulishDentist sooo glad you jumped in with us! Welcome...That Reaper is insane!!!


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

I wish those Busts weren't glitterfied. They look so cool otherwise. Maybe they'll have some that aren't glittery.

Here are the wine holders I grabbed from yesterday. They have matching leather trays as well.










As requested - close ups of snoglobes:


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

All were $12.99 (IIRC) and the cat and pumpkin lit up. The other lanterns were musical. I didn't check those on stands.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks disembodiedvoice, Im pretty sure the one my mother wants is the big one in the first post of this thread. Might be a beast to ship 



disembodiedvoice said:


> kittyvibe , which size Dead & breakfast sign are you looking for? mine had two sizes last year but this year I only saw the smaller one, it is 7.99 and hangs by a black ribbon , it says Dead & Breakfast with a crow silhouette and then at the bottom it says Our Food Is To Die For. If you don't find one at your store let me know.
> .


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OH NOES!!! THEY GLITTERED UNCLE GOREY!!! This makes me very sad. He was fine without it, BETTER without it.

LOVE the giant reaper though!! Can't imagine the price for it or what it's made of.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Court023 said:


> Is this the bowl


I may need to get this one! Was it in the dishes section or with the Halloween?


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Is anyone willing to ship me the bowl??? Pm me please will PayPal!!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Spookybella977 - I'm planning to stop by one of the local Home Goods within the hour and I'll be glad to look for that bowl held by the skeleton hands for you.


----------



## MonsterGuts (Jun 29, 2014)

My HomeGoods finally has stuff out. 

































































The mercury glass bottles are really nice. I especially liked the ones with raven toppers. I will probably go back for those.

I also can not confirm or deny that the White Owl china may have fallen into my shopping cart. 

-Kat


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Frogkid!!!!! Pm me!!! You're awesome!!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Spookybella977 said:


> I love the bowl w the skeleton hands!!!


I do too!! Went to my local HG store and they didn't have it


----------



## boneybabe13 (Jul 7, 2013)

MonsterGuts said:


> My HomeGoods finally has stuff out.
> 
> I also can not confirm or deny that the White Owl china may have fallen into my shopping cart.
> 
> -Kat


 I NEED some of that stuff,drool


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, thats the one I want too. I passed on it last year and then this year they don't have it at my store. at least not yet. I hope you find one for your mom.
It might be a little expensive to ship because it will take over a 12" box to ship , that always does me in when shipping stuff



kittyvibe said:


> thanks disembodiedvoice, Im pretty sure the one my mother wants is the big one in the first post of this thread. Might be a beast to ship


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I do too!! Went to my local HG store and they didn't have it


I got the big owl bowl on impulse, but Owls really arean't my thing. I <3 black and white though so when we went back and there were bats - and the pitcher was bats - I snatched them RIGHT up! Right now I'm in the "get it just in case" mode. If I need to return it, I know I have 30 days to decide.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got this email from Home Goods!! So I guess it's official now!!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

The skeleton hands bowl is $39.99. Tax rate here is just under 9%. It's pretty heavy and would take a larger box, so I'm sure shipping isn't cheap. That being said, mine still had both left when I checked today and I plan on stopping by tomorrow evening. Let me know if you want it despite those facts.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ouu, thats a big boy reaper...im so glad i got all my busts last year, so glad...man what a hunt that was....we still only have alittle of this and that...



GhoulishDentist said:


> Been creeping around on here for awhile but when I saw some new items at Home Goods, I decided to post…Found these at HG today in Phoenix, AZ
> View attachment 208628
> View attachment 208626


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ok ya'll.....headless horseman lovers, i grabbed one of the signs for anyone that cant find one...so let me know, you can ship it...and i also still have a extra silver headless horseman statue from last year if any one wants it........................check out the hocus pocus sign, i got two but my daughter hooked it before i could offer that ..lol...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

the new lantern globes, is it just me?, im not feeling those.............i like the ball on stands better, easier to decorate with. i stalking our store for those lighted figures though...


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

looking through last years home goods thread.
what do you call these:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...-2010-resin-statutes-treat-servers-169-a.html

I have been searchin "pumpkin greeter" with no luck.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

I, too, have an extra of the Sleepy Hollow signs with the Headless Horseman. Let me know if you would be interested in buying it or else I'll return it Monday. Thanks everyone.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I made the plunge and went to home goods last night also. To my amazement they had XXXL Dog costumes, I have to French Mastiffs that every year I want to be that person that dresses their dogs up. Well this year it is going to happen. Jazmin is my 160lb cowgirl, Kletus is my Lobster ( In the back ground you can see my lil butterfly Queenie)


----------



## Court023 (Aug 16, 2013)

*sleepy halllow sign*

Dies anyone have an extra sleepy hallow sign for sale


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

My Home Goods trip yesterday...The shelves weren't all full because an associate told me two of their trucks got cancelled.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, listen people (myself included since I fell victim to a black cat), STAHP BUYIN' THOSE ANNA LEE ABOMINATIONS!! They're taking up valuable shelf space for much cooler things!!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

icemanfred said:


> looking through last years home goods thread.
> what do you call these:
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...-2010-resin-statutes-treat-servers-169-a.html
> 
> I have been searchin "pumpkin greeter" with no luck.


Shindigz was the last place to have the pumpkin one. They no longer carry it, and I contacted the importer a year or two ago. It's been discontinued.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

i bought 2 of those lit candleabras. One with the stacked books and skeleton head and another with skeleton hands. The led lights are cool white! I am so upset. I'm going to have to take them back.


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow! Ours is way behind. Nothing on Sunday, today they have two full rows, but very little on the shelves.


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 15, 2013)

I, as well as a few other posters, have 2 of those sleepy hollow signs if anybody is interested in one or both. Otherwise I will return them by the end of this week.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

[












I attached the pictures. They were $29.99 each. Are they worth it to rip them out and put real candles in?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Jezebel_Boo - did you happen to notice if these were wax? They would go GREAT with my vintage Gurley candles I have (looks like a reproduction of one). I was at my HG yesterday and didn't see them. I will have to make a trek back this weekend! Thanks!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Jezebel_Boo - did you happen to notice if these were wax? They would go GREAT with my vintage Gurley candles I have (looks like a reproduction of one). I was at my HG yesterday and didn't see them. I will have to make a trek back this weekend! Thanks!!
> View attachment 208890


Hi Famous Pumpkin! Yes, I believe they were wax. My HG was still putting stuff out yesterday. Maybe yours will get it in soon!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Hi Famous Pumpkin! Yes, I believe they were wax. My HG was still putting stuff out yesterday. Maybe yours will get it in soon!


Awesome! I will be stalking them until I find one of those. They remind me of Halloween when I was a kid and Gurley candles were one of the few decorative Halloween items out there. This makes me so happy! Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Awesome! I will be stalking them until I find one of those. They remind me of Halloween when I was a kid and Gurley candles were one of the few decorative Halloween items out there. This makes me so happy! Thanks for the quick reply!


Welcome! Let me know if you can't find one and I can pick it up for you!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Welcome! Let me know if you can't find one and I can pick it up for you!


 That is so thoughtful. Thank you, I will!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley (Jul 8, 2014)

Has anyone seen any headless horseman statues this year at Homegoods?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> WOW! There wasn't a HG thread because most of our HG's haven't gotten there yet!
> 
> I covet those light box skelly, bat & pumpkin. I wonder what will be the "must have" this year? For me it's those. At least the skelly, even at that price.


I love those lighted figures. I'm going to see if I can make some next week.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Has anyone seen any headless horseman statues this year at Homegoods?


I will have the silver figure from last year. An extra. If anyone can't find one. 12.99. Be happy to ship it


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

How much is the huge reaper? And how tall?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Hi Famous Pumpkin! Yes, I believe they were wax. My HG was still putting stuff out yesterday. Maybe yours will get it in soon!


I just bought one of those!! It was the only one in the store. It doesn't work but all it needs is a new battery, one of those button batteries, which I've got somewhere. 

It's a repro vintage piece which is why I love it. It is wax & it's got a battery operated tea light in the bottom. Like they put one in the bottom of the mold & poured the wax over it. It was $3.99.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley (Jul 8, 2014)

screamqueen2012 said:


> I will have the silver figure from last year. An extra. If anyone can't find one. 12.99. Be happy to ship it


If it's still available next month I will buy him!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The close HG had the light boxes but they said BOO! or BEWARE! & those aren't what I want, I want a skelly one. If I don't get it, I'll live but maybe this weekend I'll check the other one that's a little further away then hit up the Dollar Tree on the way home.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> The close HG had the light boxes but they said BOO! or BEWARE! & those aren't what I want, I want a skelly one. If I don't get it, I'll live but maybe this weekend I'll check the other one that's a little further away then hit up the Dollar Tree on the way home.


The one here in Richmond has the skeleton light up figure you want. Should I get it for you and we can find a way to meet in the middle somewhere?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks but I'm OK for now. If I can't get it at the other one it's a "sign" I don't need it! It's one of those things that I'll buy it & then get it home & be all "WTF am I gonna do with this?!?!" 

So far I'm being pretty good & keeping on this year's witchy path, I bought a witch tonite too, so like I said, I'll live without it.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

You will never guess what I came across, a headless horseman snowglobe. ONE. One spring was missing from the inside of the battery pack, so I took it out of my other one and returned it. It only took two of them for the head to light up. LOL


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> I just bought one of those!! It was the only one in the store. It doesn't work but all it needs is a new battery, one of those button batteries, which I've got somewhere.
> 
> It's a repro vintage piece which is why I love it. It is wax & it's got a battery operated tea light in the bottom. Like they put one in the bottom of the mold & poured the wax over it. It was $3.99.


 Oh, that's what I was hoping! My local HG in La Canada didn't have one but I may take a jaunt over to Pasadena tomorrow to see if they have them.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I ventured to my HomeGoods today because it had been eyeing the "witch is the new black" sign but I was disappointed in it. For 10 bucks I would have liked for it to have been on regular wood instead of burlap. 

I also saw 2 of the headless horseman signs that I'm rethinking of buying since they seem to be a hot commodity.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I ran to HG on my lunch break today just to see if they had new things out, they were working on it yesterday but verrrry slowly. As I was driving there I was thinking how they didn't seem to be getting in any busts this year but then as I walk in they had the female counterpart to the top hat bust from last year, mine didnt have her last year , only the guy and only one of him the entire season, they never got any others. Has anyone seen any other busts?


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Just a few pics of the Halloween displays at my local HG. So far, TJMaxx and Marshalls have nothing. 

I was proud of my restraint in buying (will post a pic tomorrow). Of course the cashier couldn't believe I was buying Halloween stuff "so early"! Early?!? I started shopping weeks ago. 

















View attachment 209015


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Found one of these tonight

View attachment 162475


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

Dismembered - are those from this year? The busts I've seen in pics have glitter. Oh to have ones without!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Madjoodie said:


> Of course the cashier couldn't believe I was buying Halloween stuff "so early"! Early?!? I started shopping weeks ago.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> When they say that crap to me I just say, "Hey, if you're gonna put it out, I'm gonna buy it." Usually shuts them up.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Wifeofrankie said:


> I don't know if there is already a thread for Home Goods this year yet, but I haven't noticed one.
> View attachment 207074



*Is the yellow moon witchy thing on the bottom shelf a clock?*


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Trying not to duplicate guys, but sorry if I do! (Okay so the back of one item is in this post, and the front will be in the next!)


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Add Content


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bellelostdrake thanks for the photos. I really hope I can get one of those 3 black and White trick or treat pumpkins in the urn


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Scatterbrains and Adam Jackpot!!!! I've been looking for one of those headless horseman snowglobes since last year!!!! It's my holy grail of wish list items


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh shes cool...good buy....



disembodiedvoice said:


> View attachment 208990
> View attachment 208991
> I ran to HG on my lunch break today just to see if they had new things out, they were working on it yesterday but verrrry slowly. As I was driving there I was thinking how they didn't seem to be getting in any busts this year but then as I walk in they had the female counterpart to the top hat bust from last year, mine didnt have her last year , only the guy and only one of him the entire season, they never got any others. Has anyone seen any other busts?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh no, look at the stack pumpkins....love those...im really liking all the cute signs...........i picked up that pewter skellie hands holding the bowl, its way better in person...they had pewter 'tomb stone" plates also...they were really cute...........


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

screamqueen2012 said:


> oh no, look at the stack pumpkins....love those...im really liking all the cute signs...........i picked up that pewter skellie hands holding the bowl, its way better in person...they had pewter 'tomb stone" plates also...they were really cute...........


I want that bowl so bad....but I've been to 2 different stores and neither have it!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Keep looking. Im sure you'll get the metal serve ware in. Look in the kitchen area to..... It's a bit heavy to ship There were two at our store and we still have little there


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Miller22 said:


> Dismembered - are those from this year? The busts I've seen in pics have glitter. Oh to have ones without!


yes , they are from this year. The guy was last year and the woman may have been as well but my store didnt have the woman last year only the guy . this year they had both. No glitter thank goodness


----------



## bsteele007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Nope not a clock


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> Scatterbrains and Adam Jackpot!!!! I've been looking for one of those headless horseman snowglobes since last year!!!! It's my holy grail of wish list items


I know I say this to your posts all the time boos...ME TOO!!! hahaha


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ugh. Glittered busts are just wrong. I do like that white lady with the mask. I think I'll be hitting up the HG a little further away tomorrow before or after lunch with the inlaws which is really my excuse for going in that direction.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

StacyN said:


> booswife02 said:
> 
> 
> > Scatterbrains and Adam Jackpot!!!! I've been looking for one of those headless horseman snowglobes since last year!!!! It's my holy grail of wish list items
> ...


Haha...I know StacyN we're two of a kind!! We own most of the same stuff  I always think of you when I see something HH cool!


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

MonsterGuts said:


> My HomeGoods finally has stuff out.
> 
> View attachment 208736
> 
> ...


I'm soooo jealous of your/this store!!!!!!!


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Marshal's in Webster, Texas









TJMaxx in League City, Texas


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Marshal's in Webster, Texas


----------



## GhoulishDentist (Aug 14, 2014)

Marshalls Home Goods! A little over four feet tall. (I'm having trouble with photo orientation?)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

GhoulishDentist said:


> Marshalls Home Goods! A little over four feet tall. (I'm having trouble with photo orientation?)
> View attachment 209123



No Way! Just like the little guy we have althought it could use an orange pumpkin IMO. Wow, I'm so surprised by this. So how much did they want for a 4-ft guy?

Hey, just noticed the background! Looks like he hopped in your car and followed you home. Lucky you!

BTW welcome to HF and thank you so much for posting your photos.


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice Ghoulish Dentist!!! Wow!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, it is like my tabletop HH... GREW !!!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes, please tell us how much they are asking for him. Several of us bought the Grandin Road Headless Horseman last year when he reappeared and he looks a lot like the little tabletop version sold by HG last year.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

GhoulishDentist said:


> Marshalls Home Goods! A little over four feet tall. (I'm having trouble with photo orientation?)
> View attachment 209123


ZOMG! My little guy would just DIED if we found this!


----------



## GhoulishDentist (Aug 14, 2014)

He was 149.99 but when I commented on the slight chip (see bottom right base), they gave me 20% off! I agree about the color of the pumpkin head BUT it has orange lights inside of it (hard to tell by the photo). It's truly beautiful!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Went to HG today in search of the man with the top hat bust, my HG is going really slow, they don't have him yet. I did however find these Jack O Lanterns. They had them last year and I walked in on a Friday after work and put off buying them until the following Monday and they were all gone. I was really happy to see them today, especially the one with the witches hat! In other news there were 2 snotty girls coming up behind me as I made my way to the Halloween goodies and one said "Ewww it's AUGUST! Why do they put this garbage up?" and the other said "Uggghhhh I know! I hate this stuff!" Not gonna lie, I wanted to crack their heads together, but I figured dirty looks would have to suffice


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Went to HG today in search of the man with the top hat bust, my HG is going really slow, they don't have him yet. I did however find these Jack O Lanterns. They had them last year and I walked in on a Friday after work and put off buying them until the following Monday and they were all gone. I was really happy to see them today, especially the one with the witches hat! In other news there were 2 snotty girls coming up behind me as I made my way to the Halloween goodies and one said "Ewww it's AUGUST! Why do they put this garbage up?" and the other said "Uggghhhh I know! I hate this stuff!" Not gonna lie, I wanted to crack their heads together, but I figured dirty looks would have to suffice
> 
> View attachment 209127


 Hubby got three of these guys to put in his pumpkin patch (No pumpkins seem to grow, just lots of vines and flowers) and I broke one when we got home  So I guess we gotta go back for more!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

MandaMalice- Did your HG have the cement/stone JOL's? Mine had 3 and I'm kicking myself for not buying one...you would think I learned my lesson last year!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

GhoulishDentist said:


> Marshalls Home Goods! A little over four feet tall. (I'm having trouble with photo orientation?)
> View attachment 209123


Are you ***** kidding me? Nothing a little paint on the pumpkin wouldn't cure. Do you have a picture of it lit up? How do you access the lights if they need changed / can they be, and what does it run on? 

Not like I have room to store that anyway....


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> MandaMalice- Did your HG have the cement/stone JOL's? Mine had 3 and I'm kicking myself for not buying one...you would think I learned my lesson last year!


 These?








They have TONS of these guys! Can't wait to go get more!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah, the ones down on the bottom shelf in the background, they have a more stone/tan color to them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought 3 of those terra cotta pumpkins last year in VA Beach & love them. They're very heavy too. I like the double one & witch one that were posted.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got one of those terracotta Jacks with the witch hat and those things are fairly heavy. I wouldn't suggest shipping any of those. It's really well made.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Yeah, the ones down on the bottom shelf in the background, they have a more stone/tan color to them.


Yeah, Hubby got a big one in that color. Thankfully I DIDN'T let that one fall out of the truck


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Stopped in at the HomeGoods store that is closest to me. They had very little out and most of it was covered in glitter. The Marshalls that is only 15 minutes away had almost as much out, but nothing good there either. The Ross beside HomeGoods only had one end cap. We usually seem to be a little behind in North Carolina seeing merchandise in HG and Ross.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Went to HG today in search of the man with the top hat bust, my HG is going really slow, they don't have him yet. I did however find these Jack O Lanterns. They had them last year and I walked in on a Friday after work and put off buying them until the following Monday and they were all gone. I was really happy to see them today, especially the one with the witches hat! In other news there were 2 snotty girls coming up behind me as I made my way to the Halloween goodies and one said "Ewww it's AUGUST! Why do they put this garbage up?" and the other said "Uggghhhh I know! I hate this stuff!" Not gonna lie, I wanted to crack their heads together, but I figured dirty looks would have to suffice


That's the time to mutter "well, can't fix stupid" as you pass in the opposite direction. 

'Cause you really can't. Fix stupid, that is.

You guys are killing me with these pix of stuff I can't have. lol


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Checked out a local HomeGoods and saw one of those light-up skeleton picture-sign things plugged in. I've seen the different ones--skelly, JOL, witch hat, bat....but not one powered on. Very bright. However, the bulbs are not mini-string lights with plastic globes over (which I'd assumed) but they're individual globe bulbs that screw into each socket. And each is 7 watts. It was next to a bunch of other similar but not Halloween-themed picture-signs that were also plugged in and I could feel the heat just radiating off of them. So that skelly one uses like 126 watts when plugged in. In this age of modern LEDs I don't get it...though I'm sure those in cooler climates might appreciate it more lol. I suppose one could swap out the original bulbs for 4 watt nightlight/c7 style bulbs....or use different colors. The positive aspect is easy changing of bulbs. 









Also...saw one of the sought-after headless horseman water globes. I don't recall the color of the HH figure in the globe from last year, but the one I saw was a black glitter figure including the JOL, and had a battery compartment on the bottom. So...they're out there


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

-V- said:


> Checked out a local HomeGoods and saw one of those light-up skeleton picture-sign things plugged in. I've seen the different ones--skelly, JOL, witch hat, bat....but not one powered on. Very bright. However, the bulbs are not mini-string lights with plastic globes over (which I'd assumed) but they're individual globe bulbs that screw into each socket. And each is 7 watts. It was next to a bunch of other similar but not Halloween-themed picture-signs that were also plugged in and I could feel the heat just radiating off of them. So that skelly one uses like 126 watts when plugged in. In this age of modern LEDs I don't get it...though I'm sure those in cooler climates might appreciate it more lol. I suppose one could swap out the original bulbs for 4 watt nightlight/c7 style bulbs....or use different colors. The positive aspect is easy changing of bulbs.
> 
> View attachment 209426


THANK YOU FOR POSTING THIS!!

I really wanted one of these until I saw it in person but I did wonder what it would look like lit up. Now that I've seen it I know I was right in passing it up. Not only is it kinda overpriced at $79 but those bulbs would make it so bright it seems like it would be hard to look at plus they'd be super hot so you'd have to be careful where you placed it. Since they're all on the front you'd have to be careful how you stored it or take all the bulbs out to store it flat. 

If it had only been the eyes with the bulbs it would have been better. It's very different but once I saw it in person I knew it wasn't for me.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Usually by now most of the Home Goods near me has the nice stuff out. They seem to have done away with the really nice statues this year. A lot of what I have seen is cutesy stuff and snow globes. Although I realize a lot of people here love that stuff, I think this year is a bust for me.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

booswife02 said:


> I got one of those terracotta Jacks with the witch hat and those things are fairly heavy. I wouldn't suggest shipping any of those. It's really well made.


I agree. I'd guess even the small ones weight close to 10lbs. Plus they're terra cotta which can break easily even at that weight. If you're really into them you may wanna take a drive to another HG because they'd be outrageously expensive to ship.

I feel the same about HG this year. I'd like some of those terra cotta pumpkins (but if that doesn't happen it's OK too) & until I saw that light board skelly I thought I wanted that but other than those things I haven't really spent big $$$ there this year.

I also feel like the ones near me haven't put everything out yet. Like every week there's more. It's almost like they're afraid to put it all out.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> I agree. I'd guess even the small ones weight close to 10lbs. Plus they're terra cotta which can break easily even at that weight. If you're really into them you may wanna take a drive to another HG because they'd be outrageously expensive to ship.
> 
> I feel the same about HG this year. I'd like some of those terra cotta pumpkins (but if that doesn't happen it's OK too) & until I saw that light board skelly I thought I wanted that but other than those things I haven't really spent big $$$ there this year.
> 
> I also feel like the ones near me haven't put everything out yet. Like every week there's more. It's almost like they're afraid to put it all out.


They really must be saving the good stuff for later. I just remember that by now the good stuff was already out and I haven't seen anything that makes me want to grab it off the shelf before someone else does.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Wifeofrankie said:


> This is all they had when I got there today.
> View attachment 207548
> View attachment 207549
> View attachment 207550
> ...


Wow! I love that "Barn Dance" sign even though it's not really my typical taste. It's so bold & graphic though - it just makes me smile! 
I've actually been trying to stay AWAY from this thread because Home Goods is the store where I get into the most trouble. Eeek! 
I want to put everything into my cart. I have a store not too from me & it's on the way to my son's doctor's office. We have to take him for his 9 month checkup next week and I'm already itching to go!


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I remember that last year HG kept getting new stuff for quite a few weeks. Just because you don't see it now doesn't mean you won't see it at all. Be patient...this is just the tip of what I am really hoping is yet to come.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That's what it feels like to me too, the beginning. The one HG had half an aisle still empty so I know they'll have more to come. We're also hoping to get to VA Beach mid-September & I usually hit the Halloween jackpot down there.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm very familiar with HG and how they work. LOL I'm hoping more awesome stuff will be coming. My friends aren't that hopeful though. They already gave up on HG for the season.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

This is beautiful, i have always wanted one. Did you get the tree at homegoods?


----------



## GhoulishDentist (Aug 14, 2014)

My HG was putting out all sorts of new stuff today! Pictures to follow


----------



## GhoulishDentist (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

zo6marlene said:


> I remember that last year HG kept getting new stuff for quite a few weeks. Just because you don't see it now doesn't mean you won't see it at all. Be patient...this is just the tip of what I am really hoping is yet to come.


If that's true, let's hope someone on here posts immediately when they see the first Headless Horseman snowglobe of the season  Those were killer finds last year since each store seemed to only receive 1 or 2 at most, if at all.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Jottle said:


> If that's true, let's hope someone on here posts immediately when they see the first Headless Horseman snowglobe of the season  Those were killer finds last year since each store seemed to only receive 1 or 2 at most, if at all.


My headless horseman globe leaked last year. When I went to display it this year it ruined whatever I had it packed away with and the water was yellow. I don't know if I would purchase it again this year.


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

My globe is still good. I've had it on my dresser all year. But I have heard of problems with them. Which sucks because they are so awesome. I'm a little disappointed this year because there's not as much Headless Horseman going on. The Headless Horseman is my favorite for Halloween.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Anyone ever purchased this scent before? I found it at HG for 12.99. The cold throw is amazing...just wonder how it burns


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Went to Home Goods searching for Witch Potion Bottles. Came home sooooo super happy! *LOVE* the raven and skull potion bottles. VERY UNIQUE! I also saw these headless horseman items... They had some killer stuff. I will get more pictures when I go back. The globe with the headless horseman does have glitter on him. Thought it was pretty regardless....


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

At Marshal's Home Goods today in Webster, Texas

















My youngest son was with us and he has been Headless Horseman OBSESSED since he was a preschooler, so he FREAKED to find the sliver statue! All the sliver serving dishes were SOLID and HEAVY! (Even the painted ones) But way more than I wanted to spend. I almost cried to leave them there! Our family volunteers our home as a foster family to homeless pets. We take in the harder to place animals. Black cats, pit bulls & other 'misfits' (We have a super mean hedgehog we call a 'Magic HATE Ball') Anyways, stuff gets broke around here. A LOT. So I'm always passing stuff up cause I know one of the kids, or Hubby or animals are gonna break it. So the fact that these looked like were damn near indestructible made me wanna drop $100 plus dollars right then and there! 

Plus, they could also made a pretty good murder weapons


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG FunnyFreckledFrog! these are some of the hot items people were looking for last year! Especially the HH GLOBE!! If its the one Im thinking of...you put batteries in the bottom and the pumpkin eyes light up!! I have one and its so cool! I hope they bring back some more this year!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I love HG!!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> I love HG!!!





Jottle said:


> If that's true, let's hope someone on here posts immediately when they see the first Headless Horseman snowglobe of the season  Those were killer finds last year since each store seemed to only receive 1 or 2 at most, if at all.


FUNNYFRECKLEDFROG posted a HH Globe today!!


----------



## TheHatboxGhost (Aug 19, 2014)

First post- so exciting!  Found these at my local Marshall's/Homegoods in Los Angeles:



























The linens pictured are all runners, but they had matching placemats and full size tableclothes in the spiderweb pattern too. Still haven't come upon any of the coveted HH merch, but my eyes are peeled


----------



## GhoulishDentist (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome, Hatbox! Good to see you creepin' 'round on here!


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

TheHatboxGhost said:


> First post- so exciting!  Found these at my local Marshall's/Homegoods in Los Angeles:
> View attachment 209532
> View attachment 209535
> 
> ...


I had to talk Hubby out of buying those mirrors. Reminded him how fast they would get broke. But he was right, they would look great in the foyer.


----------



## TheHatboxGhost (Aug 19, 2014)

I love the mirror & burlap sign- I passed them up because I'm trying to diversify my decor (far too many skulls, far too few ghosts), but if they're there when I go back the might have to follow me home!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

TheHatboxGhost said:


> First post- so exciting!  Found these at my local Marshall's/Homegoods in Los Angeles:
> View attachment 209532
> View attachment 209535
> 
> ...


TheHatboxGhost - If you don't mind my asking, which HG have you been "haunting"? I am in LA, too and have been hitting up La Canada and Pasadena. This week I am trying to get to Glendale! I am looking for the "vintage" wax jack-o-lantern and was wondering if you happened to see any where you were:


----------



## TheHatboxGhost (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey Famous Pumpkin- I've been checking the West LA Marshall's pretty frequently and stopped at the Homegoods/TJ Maxx near LAX last week- no sign of that little guy, but believe it or not I've been on the hunt for him too! I hope to hit a few different stores this weekend and will let you know if I have any luck!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

TheHatboxGhost said:


> Hey Famous Pumpkin- I've been checking the West LA Marshall's pretty frequently and stopped at the Homegoods/TJ Maxx near LAX last week- no sign of that little guy, but believe it or not I've been on the hunt for him too! I hope to hit a few different stores this weekend and will let you know if I have any luck!


 Please do and I will do the same! Thanks!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

*SCREAM!* there it is!!! One of my grails, oh Lord please let this show up near me this year I wants it soooo much










Stopped in TJMaxx today just to see if they had any Halloween stuff, they have half an aisle cleared and are beginning to put some stuff out, mostly those blown-glass pumpkins. I like those but already have one good one, waiting to see what else they end up with.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

thats cool.
but how could you post that pic w/o telling us how much???? I need to KNow!!!!
does he light up (the pumpkin)?




GhoulishDentist said:


> Marshalls Home Goods! A little over four feet tall. (I'm having trouble with photo orientation?)
> View attachment 209123


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The pumpkin lights up. It's all wax. It's almost like they took a small battery operated tea light, put it in the bottom of the mold & then poured wax over it so all you see is the "flame." The one I got didn't work but it takes those button batteries & I had extras. It was fairly inexpensive too, it was $3.99 I think.

I don't know how well this would ship. You could package it well enough to keep it intact but I don't know how it would hold up to the heat. I was just holding it with my hands through the eyes & it was getting a little soft.

But I guess it made it over on the ship from China so it would probably be OK to ship & not expensive either.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> OMG FunnyFreckledFrog! these are some of the hot items people were looking for last year! Especially the HH GLOBE!! If its the one Im thinking of...you put batteries in the bottom and the pumpkin eyes light up!! I have one and its so cool! I hope they bring back some more this year!!


The Headless Horseman globe does not have a battery compartment. It is a wooden pedestal. I have an extra one of each of these items ( globe and statue ) if someone is interested I am happy to ship them. I am fairly new on here and not sure how everyone goes about it. But I am happy to help.  globes are $14.99 and the statue is $12.99.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I will definitely 100% take the snow globe!!!! It will be a prized posession for me as I collect headless horseman and snow globes!


----------



## GhoulishDentist (Aug 14, 2014)

icemanfred said:


> thats cool.
> but how could you post that pic w/o telling us how much???? I need to KNow!!!!
> does he light up (the pumpkin)?


He was 149.99 but had a few chips off the base so they gave me 20% off (happy dance)! Yes, the pumpkin lights up - 3 AAA batteries - an orange glow


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

icemanfred said:


> looking through last years home goods thread.
> what do you call these:
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...-2010-resin-statutes-treat-servers-169-a.html
> 
> I have been searchin "pumpkin greeter" with no luck.


 I've been searching for years to get one. Fortunately, I found one this morning at my local HG. They only had the one. I must have had 10 people come over to my cart while I was completing my shopping to look and/or ask me about it. 

Don't give up hope!


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

MandaMalice said:


> These?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't resist adding to my pumpkin collection either. I purchased the pumpkin with the witch's hat last year- he was my favorite purchase. I bought the upset jol and the stacked ones. They are super heavy and solid.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Juno please add pics!!! Would love to see your pumpkin greeter!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley (Jul 8, 2014)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Went to Home Goods searching for Witch Potion Bottles. Came home sooooo super happy! *LOVE* the raven and skull potion bottles. VERY UNIQUE! I also saw these headless horseman items... They had some killer stuff. I will get more pictures when I go back. The globe with the headless horseman does have glitter on him. Thought it was pretty regardless....
> 
> View attachment 209512
> 
> ...


Loving the snow globe!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Juno_b said:


> I've been searching for years to get one. Fortunately, I found one this morning at my local HG. They only had the one. I must have had 10 people come over to my cart while I was completing my shopping to look and/or ask me about it.
> 
> Don't give up hope!


Wait, you mean you found the pumpkin guy holding the half pumpkin with the other jack at his feet? THIS year?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well I didn't find my holy grail headless horseman globe but did find a great Poe inspired one. It's a Raven sitting on books. $14.99


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

Spookybella977 said:


> Juno please add pics!!! Would love to see your pumpkin greeter!


Sorry it took so long to post. Here's an image of him.  I bought him on Tuesday morning!


----------



## MonsterGuts (Jun 29, 2014)

Juno_b said:


> Sorry it took so long to post. Here's an image of him.  I bought him on Tuesday morning!
> View attachment 209748


He is awesome!!!

-Kat


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

MonsterGuts said:


> He is awesome!!!
> 
> -Kat


Thanks! I still can't believe that I found him. I haven't had a chance to finish "unwrapping" him yet- we're in the midst of (interior and exterior) house construction on our Victorian house. If it ever stops raining, we'll be able to finish painting the outside of the house. He'll be living in our attic until October for safe-keeping.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> The Headless Horseman globe does not have a battery compartment. It is a wooden pedestal. I have an extra one of each of these items ( globe and statue ) if someone is interested I am happy to ship them. I am fairly new on here and not sure how everyone goes about it. But I am happy to help.  globes are $14.99 and the statue is $12.99.


I lied.. I had no idea it had a battery compartment. Yes.. They do!  They are GORGEOUS! I may have another up for grabs.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> I lied.. I had no idea it had a battery compartment. Yes.. They do!  They are GORGEOUS! I may have another up for grabs.


Yes please! Keep me in mind


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Some More Fun Finds... I thought the skeleton bowl and pictures was pretty cool.


----------



## GhoulishDentist (Aug 14, 2014)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> I lied.. I had no idea it had a battery compartment. Yes.. They do!  They are GORGEOUS! I may have another up for grabs.


I would LOVE the HH globe if you've got one!


----------



## Reaper Wench (Nov 20, 2013)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Some More Fun Finds... I thought the skeleton bowl and pictures was pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 209775
> 
> ...


We don't have a Home Goods in our area. I love the lantern with the skull and the skull bowl/dish and the reaper and.... I am really bummed and jealous! I really like a lot of their items from what I see in the photos. Thank you to everyone for sharing!


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

I have been wanting that silent as the grave photo for soooo looong, lol! Please let me know if anyone has an extra!!!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Juno_b said:


> Sorry it took so long to post. Here's an image of him.  I bought him on Tuesday morning!
> View attachment 209748


Ah, ok, yes, I saw these last year. The one ours had was white with black dots (yours looks better). I'm afraid the one I drool over is gone forever though. As I said, I contacted the importer last year I think it was and they said it was discontinued.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Some More Fun Finds... I thought the skeleton bowl and pictures was pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 209775


That Reaper is magnificent. Any idea as to the size and price? Thanks.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

GhoulishDentist said:


> Been creeping around on here for awhile but when I saw some new items at Home Goods, I decided to post…Found these at HG today in Phoenix, AZ
> View attachment 208628
> View attachment 208626


OMG i bought the female bust last year and could never find a matching male! It does exist!!!!


----------



## Curve82 (Jun 23, 2014)

I got the Dead & Breakfast Sign....it looks pretty awesome in my kitchen...aka Chop Shop.


----------



## Curve82 (Jun 23, 2014)

How much was the grim reaper? That is awesome!!


----------



## WeeLittleWitch (Aug 21, 2014)

Last year they (and Ross I think?) had these metal jack o lanterns with removable lids (for putting battery powered lights inside. I hope our local HomeGoods has them again- we've gotten kind of obsessed with pumpkin shaped decorations =)


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

WeeLittleWitch said:


> Last year they (and Ross I think?) had these metal jack o lanterns with removable lids (for putting battery powered lights inside. I hope our local HomeGoods has them again- we've gotten kind of obsessed with pumpkin shaped decorations =)


I bought the whole set up pumpkins with removable lids at Ross 2 years ago. I love them!


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

I must have that Poe Globe. Now. Rawr.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Miller22 do you have a home goods?


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Trying not to duplicate, sorry if I do! Found an all black Headless Horseman piece. So there are 3 versions of this: a silver one, a silver one with orange head, and the all black one.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

My store also had the big headless horseman.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I just got back from Home Good. They did put out a lot of the big stuff. I saw the black version of the headless horseman along with two headless horseman globes. I also grabbed what looked to be a rare version of the standing headless horseman. It had a light in the pumpkin he was holding. I also scored the top hat guy bust. They also had the witch with the raven. I'm not sure if that is a rare one or not but I passed on it. Pictures are coming.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pictures!!! I thought I had taken more pictures but I guess I didn't. It just means I will have to go back again.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Interesting....the lit one looks new for the standing Headless Horseman.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

sumrtym said:


> Interesting....the lit one looks new for the standing Headless Horseman.


They still have a lot of the other standing Headless Horseman, just one of the lit version.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I really, really need to go to Home Goods! One opened last year in Charlottesville and I haven't been yet even though I have a gift card!!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok, I just got back from my HomeGoods....both of them. One had 2 of the new lit jack standing headless horseman, the other had 2 unlit just like last year's model. The lit model is $14.99, the unlit is $12.99.

I brought home one of the lit models with me.

Things I saw that I haven't seen pictured:

- Small model pirate ship (foot long or so) with black sails and skull / crossbones
- Lots of neat LED candles. I bought 2 of the same one that are white with a great scene in black of moon, flying witch, branched tree with jack-o'-lanterns hanging from it, and graveyard. They'll look great on my witch / moon candlestick holders from another year.
- Some small jack-o'-lanterns on pedestals wearing witch hats with cutout shapes in the hats. (These are small lightweight on pillar attached items, not the giant heavy jack in witch hat posted earlier).
- A really neat mercury glass pumpkin in silver with a clear glass stem and silver wire decorating the lines down it with decorative curls top and bottom. It was heavy, small basketball size, and $19.99.
- Black candelabras with the skulls and bat wings. There are two versions. Each have the same three skulls for the candlesticks to go into, but one has a skull in center with the bat wings coming off it, the other has a couple skulls at base and the pillar on it is all skulls. Personally, I think the bat wings coming off the single skull looks better but others may disagree.


Also, at TJ Maxx:

- *The GIANT black owl statue on log that many lusted after previously.*
- Mercury glass silver colored potion bottles with mercury glass skull stoppers (about tennis ball size). They had different labels (2 with different poison labels, one with a witch's brew label). They were $7.99.
- TJ Maxx seems to be the one with the black bowls with skulls on them. Both the ones I stopped at had them and neither HomeGoods did. Keep in mind if you're wanting that.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

sumrtym said:


> Ok, I just got back from my HomeGoods....both of them. One had 2 of the new lit jack standing headless horseman, the other had 2 unlit just like last year's model. The lit model is $16.99, the unlit is $12.99.
> 
> I brought home one of the lit models with me.
> 
> ...


Awesome that you scored one of the lit standing headless horseman. I love mine and wish I was able to somehow get a blinking light in him. I think it would look really cool with the blinking light. By the way, I paid $14.99 for mine.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Some More Fun Finds... I thought the skeleton bowl and pictures was pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 209775
> 
> ...


Oh I want that reaper n the graveyard pic. Aggghhhh. We still are getting little stock here


----------



## Court023 (Aug 16, 2013)

What's the lit headless horseman look like


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

I do have home goods! I scored the "angry couple" glitterless busts today as well as a snow globe with a raven on a b/w pumpkin. I got it should my hg never get the PoeGlobe I want.

I saw lots of headless horseman stuff at the federal way hg - a horse statue, 2 globes and multiple miniature standing hh statues,


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to mention, for those that liked the large orange / copper bowl being held by the skeleton hands, they had a matching set of 3 small bone hands holding smaller orange copper bowls in the palms of their hands, kind of like for condiments maybe.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

sumrtym said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention, for those that liked the large orange / copper bowl being held by the skeleton hands, they had a matching set of 3 small bone hands holding smaller orange copper bowls in the palms of their hands, kind of like for condiments maybe.


I have been looking all over for that bowl! To no avail! So frustrating!


----------



## NocturnaNoir (May 25, 2014)

I am leaving TJ Maxx right now, and I am happy to report that I just scored my Blood Bath Salts jar. I haven't seen them at Home Goods though.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

myerman82 said:


> Awesome that you scored one of the lit standing headless horseman. I love mine and wish I was able to somehow get a blinking light in him. I think it would look really cool with the blinking light. By the way, I paid $14.99 for mine.


Doh, you're right, I corrected my pricing in my original post.

Here's one note too. On the neat LED candles, the ones I bought I found in a plastic clear box sold as a set of two, but hey also had them wrapped in clear plastic sold as singles. I wanted two. HOWEVER, if you bought the set of two, they were sold for $12.99. The individuals sold for $5.99 (so the two together were $11.98 or $1.01 cheaper if bought just packaged differently).


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Picture of the light up headless horseman


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

myerman82 said:


> Picture of the light up headless horseman


how much was that tabletop headless horseman?
I checked two stores with no luck.
I find that very frustrating with home goods. they are not close so dont get to check often.

okay too hasty asking about price, found it earlier in the thread.

I assume its battery operated.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

bellelostdrake said:


> My store also had the big headless horseman.


how much was the large HH


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

icemanfred said:


> how much was the large HH


I saw where someone earlier posted that the large HH is $149.99


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

icemanfred said:


> how much was that tabletop headless horseman?
> I checked two stores with no luck.
> I find that very frustrating with home goods. they are not close so dont get to check often.
> 
> ...


The tabletop headless horseman is $14.99 and it is battery operated.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> That Reaper is magnificent. Any idea as to the size and price? Thanks.


Yes... He was $49.95


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Curve82 said:


> How much was the grim reaper? That is awesome!!


He was $49.95 He was about 2-3 Feet Tall and made of Resin. He also had LED light up red eyes.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I saw a new bust at Home Goods today. Just wanted to share with everyone.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

OMG! I love that new lady bust, myerman82! She looks like she goes perfectly with the male bust from last year that was lovingly referred to by folks here as "Uncle Gorey". I need to find her BAD! Thanks for posting this pic of her.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

myerman82 said:


> I saw a new bust at Home Goods today. Just wanted to share with everyone.


I got her and her male counterpart yesterday. I'm hoping to get the witch too


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

frogkid11 said:


> OMG! I love that new lady bust, myerman82! She looks like she goes perfectly with the male bust from last year that was lovingly referred to by folks here as "Uncle Gorey". I need to find her BAD! Thanks for posting this pic of her.



Uncle Gory didn't have a hat. His brain was exposed. I think I was the first to find him in a HG (immediately bought him) and gave him that name based on the reaction from my sales clerk who said he freaked her out because he was so gory with part of the skull missing and the brain visible. Here's a photo of him from 2012: http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...gory-different-style-previous-yr-24-99-a.html That year was the first year we started to see painted busts. Uncle Gory was basically flesh tone with white and black clothing. Prior to that I think we had the continuous stone colored Vampire man and woman.

Didn't we call the guy on the previous page Top Hat Man or did he have another name? Seem to recall he came out in two different years. First year in kind of white and black and the second year they added the red shirt and silver base? Then there was Witchy Woman who had the hood on and had one of her eyes pecked out and face eaten. First year her cape was gray and then second year she had a black cape. 

I have no more room for busts so am avoiding HGs right now. I shield myself from looking at busts. Sometimes I peek LOL. The new lady with the grandma hairdo looks kind of Franken-like with the stitches. Noticed her male companion has the same type of stitches. So what do we call her?


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

NocturnaNoir said:


> I am leaving TJ Maxx right now, and I am happy to report that I just scored my Blood Bath Salts jar. I haven't seen them at Home Goods though.


How much was that jar? I had seen it before on gothiccharmschool's tumblr and it is so lovely! I also would like to know how large it is


----------



## NocturnaNoir (May 25, 2014)

KissingCoffins said:


> NocturnaNoir said:
> 
> 
> > I am leaving TJ Maxx right now, and I am happy to report that I just scored my Blood Bath Salts jar. I haven't seen them at Home Goods though.
> ...


It is $7.99. It is about 8 inches tall from the top of the lid to the base. I just saw one at Marshalls too. Would you like me to grab it for you? You can pay me via PayPal and I'll ship it to you.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ooops, my mistake about Uncle Gory, GOS. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

NocturnaNoir said:


> It is $7.99. It is about 8 inches tall from the top of the lid to the base. I just saw one at Marshalls too. Would you like me to grab it for you? You can pay me via PayPal and I'll ship it to you.


Ooh! We have a Marshalls that just opened up! I'll have to send my minion there if he can find it  
How much would it be with shipping by the way?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

myerman82 said:


> I saw a new bust at Home Goods today. Just wanted to share with everyone.


Love her. She's awesome


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

HomeGoods had a few new items that I have not seen pictured here yet. These are the ones that I wound up purchasing (candleholder was $8, also available with a silver skull; globe was $15; and spiked pumpkin cost $10):


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

found this victorian witch yesterday at hg's and didnt even think she was made to go on my ouija board coffee table.........surprise surprise....now to set it up alittle better..


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Amazing setup that you have, screamqueen2012. The witch looks right at home among the rest


----------



## NocturnaNoir (May 25, 2014)

KissingCoffins said:


> Ooh! We have a Marshalls that just opened up! I'll have to send my minion there if he can find it
> How much would it be with shipping by the way?


Go ahead and message me your city and zip code and I can estimate it for you. I dont have a postal scale, so ill use EBay's shipping calculator. Btw, if your minion is able to buy you one after all, no worries. Just let me know. Im sure someone else will want it.


----------



## Court023 (Aug 16, 2013)

*headless horseman light up*

Anyone have an extra lighted up headless horseman for sale


----------



## NocturnaNoir (May 25, 2014)

screamqueen2012 said:


> View attachment 210414
> 
> 
> found this victorian witch yesterday at hg's and didnt even think she was made to go on my ouija board coffee table.........surprise surprise....now to set it up alittle better..


I *LOVE* your coffee table! Wherever did you get that?


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

NocturnaNoir said:


> Go ahead and message me your city and zip code and I can estimate it for you. I dont have a postal scale, so ill use EBay's shipping calculator. Btw, if your minion is able to buy you one after all, no worries. Just let me know. Im sure someone else will want it.


Thanks  I already sent him a message with many exclamations. I've already sent him to find me things from Big Lots as well.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Court023 said:


> Anyone have an extra lighted up headless horseman for sale


Both stores near me were sold out. I checked again today but if your really interested I can look again next week.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

also looking for the lighted 15" HHorseman.
if any one has an extra after Court023, lmk.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I'll check when I go back again for the lighted standing HH. They still had the other one last Friday, but I don't know if they will Monday. 

Went by the other HG this morning. They had some things being put out. They had some black framed burlap with sayings on them for $9.99 about standard paper size. I picked up one that had some ornate black scrollwork around the words and said:

When black cats Prowl
and pumpkins Gleam
May Luck by Yours on
Halloween


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

oops , something went wrong , double post ..sort of


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I got her too this year, about 2 weeks ago, I posted a big picture of her several pages back. (around 19) I was wondering if she was new or if other people had her last year as well. All my store had was the top hat guy last year, didn't have his lady friend but my store has never ever had any of the headless horseman stuff others find until this year so I was curious if she was around last year or new to this one. I think she's great and she looks good with Mr Top Hat.






myerman82 said:


> I saw a new bust at Home Goods today. Just wanted to share with everyone.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

A witch bust? I want to see this! Wish we had a HG store.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

I have been to several area HG stores in my area to no avail....I cannot find that copper bowl with skeleton hands holding it to save my life....ugh I want it so bad!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Jezebel Boo those bowls seem to be a hot item. I had three in my store on Friday. Went back today and all three are gone!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I have been looking all over for that bowl! To no avail! So frustrating!


 Can someone post a photo of the copper bowls, skeleton or bones? Please. Can't seem to find the pic


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

You all need to stop! You are making me poor!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

booswife02 said:


> Jezebel Boo those bowls seem to be a hot item. I had three in my store on Friday. Went back today and all three are gone!


I'm sure they are! My stores keep telling me they haven't gotten any in! Booo


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I went to my Homegoods today and I'm appalled to report that they only had a few END CAPS of Halloween, that's it! They hadn't even cleared out space for Halloween yet. Um...hello, September is in like 8 days! So disappointing... *grumble, grumble, grumble*


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My name is RCIAG & I'm addicted to collecting Home Goods busts. 

I just bought, well, I guess I'll call her Aunt Gorey. I went in to the closest HG to check 'em out again, they had more stuff but none of it grabbed me. I picked up a couple candles, put them down, thought about some other stuff but changed my mind & just was I was ready to leave & give up I turn around & see a table I missed THERE SHE WAS!! She needs some touching up like Uncle Gorey did but here she is "without makeup."


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Went into TJ Maxx on a whim today and they had a whole aisle filled. I got two vinyl spiderweb placemats for 1.99 each. My hubby really liked a candelabra shaped like a tree with little owls. Lots of glass pumpkins and lighted block type signs.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

shes great...seems they slow getting it out and the busts out this year..

.


RCIAG said:


> My name is RCIAG & I'm addicted to collecting Home Goods busts.
> 
> I just bought, well, I guess I'll call her Aunt Gorey. I went in to the closest HG to check 'em out again, they had more stuff but none of it grabbed me. I picked up a couple candles, put them down, thought about some other stuff but changed my mind & just was I was ready to leave & give up I turn around & see a table I missed THERE SHE WAS!! She needs some touching up like Uncle Gorey did but here she is "without makeup."


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

My TJ Maxx addiction may be getting out of hand.  Crazy how much the merchandise changes even after only a few days. Here's some of my latest treasures. The pumpkin is esp. fun. When lit up, I end up with bat silhouettes on my ceiling from the cut outs in the hat.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Madjoodie said:


> My TJ Maxx addiction may be getting out of hand.


Well the first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem so welcome to HG/TJMaxx/Marshalls Anonymous!!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Went back into TJmax today. It seems obvious that the store in my town is receiving odds and ends that the other stores don't want. There's just nothing of substance there. 

I did pick up these Radko Shiny Bright ornaments - this pic isn't mine, but this is the set I have. I am a fool for Shiny Bright, I have a lot of their Christmas assorted boxes like this. We had Shiny Bright ornaments on our trees when I was a child, and just rediscovered them a few years ago. 

These Halloween ones are really really pretty, different colors of green and purple glitter and the black areas are all flocked. they feature cats and witches and moons and owls.I have no idea what I will do with them, since I don't have a Halloween tree really, but they were too pretty and different to pass up. Trust me, they are gorgeous.










Then I picked up a YC Witches' Brew jar candle and that was it. I might check back in a few weeks. They have a grey set like this that I might try and grab too.... More likely not.


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

Madjoodie said:


> My TJ Maxx addiction may be getting out of hand.  Crazy how much the merchandise changes even after only a few days. Here's some of my latest treasures. The pumpkin is esp. fun. When lit up, I end up with bat silhouettes on my ceiling from the cut outs in the hat.
> 
> View attachment 210749


That pumpkin is awesome! Will be on the hunt for that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chromachord (Jul 25, 2014)

Madjoodie, I saw that frame at my local TJ Maxx! Very cute.

Also, agreed on the amount of merchandise varying daily. I'd just gone through TJ Maxx two days ago (closest mall entrance to escape the pouring rain), and it barely had anything. Went by again on an errand, and, bam! Got two candelabras and a skull with light up eyes sitting on a pile of books. I'll take pictures of them soon.


----------



## blugel (Sep 9, 2009)

No HG stores by me...do Marshalls and/or TJ Maxx carry the Headless Horseman snow(bat)globe?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I just spent twenty minutes trying to de-glitter a bust.  I bet THAT is not something you hear every day!! hahahahahaha 

Soooooo I looked and can't find one...is there a hopping new 2014 thread specifically for TJ Maxx and Marshalls? Or are we just piling it all in here? 
I gots me some goodies yesterday.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Hilda said:


> Soooooo I looked and can't find one...is there a hopping new 2014 thread specifically for TJ Maxx and Marshalls? Or are we just piling it all in here?


Since there's quite a bit of overlap, but not all, I think here is good myself.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

icemanfred said:


> also looking for the lighted 15" HHorseman.
> if any one has an extra after Court023, lmk.


Just saw one tonight in the Home Goods in Nanuet, NY if you want to venture to this side of the Hudson.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Stopped in my Homegoods tonight and they _finallyput out some good stuff. My hands were too full to take pics, but I'll try to post pics of my haul tomorrow.
The spider web baby carriage and large solar skull were back. The also had a wheelbarrow in the same style as the carriage with a skeleton pushing and one inside. _


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I fear I will never get my hands on the little vintage looking JOL candle. /pout


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Serpentia said:


> *SCREAM!* there it is!!! One of my grails, oh Lord please let this show up near me this year I wants it soooo much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone have a close up of these HH globes this year? There was some talk about the horseman having glitter on him this year, which woudl be a downgrade in my book. Time to start a new thread!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

jezebel82
Thanks for the heads up


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Marshall's Home Goods in Webster, Texas

















Marshall's Home Goods in Galveston, Texas









TJ Maxx Home Goods in League City, Texas


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love how excited your son looks in all the pics he's in! He cracks me up every time! Tell him to keep up the good work & never cut his hair!!


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> I love how excited your son looks in all the pics he's in! He cracks me up every time! Tell him to keep up the good work & never cut his hair!!


He was sooooooo HAPPY to find that Headless Horseman!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Those spiderweb stands are the tops! And for 14.99 isn't bad. I had seen a similar cake stand at Joann for $25...nope. Even at the discounted price of $17...still nope.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a couple additional "Headless Horseman" snowglobes up for grabs... Any takers. Message me! The ones I purchased *DO NOT* have glitter on them and they light up. They are perfect and BRAND NEW!


----------



## The Other Owens Sister (Aug 30, 2014)

Has anyone who has the HH light up snow globe had issues with the LED not working? I finally found one but once I got it home and put batteries in, it doesn't light up. I fear it may be the only one in my area though so I'm debating trying to have it fixed.


----------



## Court023 (Aug 16, 2013)

any headless horseman light up statue for sale


----------



## The Other Owens Sister (Aug 30, 2014)

The Other Owens Sister said:


> Has anyone who has the HH light up snow globe had issues with the LED not working? I finally found one but once I got it home and put batteries in, it doesn't light up. I fear it may be the only one in my area though so I'm debating trying to have it fixed.


False Alarm. I got it to work. Electrical tape is your friend.


----------



## MissKitty (Jun 30, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCQIHloaUCg

Just saw this video on Youtube. Check out the 3 min and 26 sec mark. I think a lot of you will love this piece.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

Weird - its basically HomeGoods...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ok saw the first bust for the year here,..................is anyone looking for the hag and raven this year, it was coveted last two years...i bought her in case anyone is looking and cant find her.....shes heavy but you can ship her...let me know.......i also have a silver headless horse man statue and a sign....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

MissKitty said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCQIHloaUCg
> 
> Just saw this video on Youtube. Check out the 3 min and 26 sec mark. I think a lot of you will love this piece.


The skull in the vice is interesting, for sure. I see a couple of items around 2:40, also; the skeleton hands candleholder kind of reminds me of the witch one from Grandin Road.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Isn't HomeSense the Canadian HomeGoods? Thought I remember something like that....same store, different name.

Saw a couple things hadn't seen yet. Thanks for the video!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Just found this...


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> I have a couple additional "Headless Horseman" snowglobes up for grabs... Any takers. Message me! The ones I purchased *DO NOT* have glitter on them and they light up. They are perfect and BRAND NEW!
> 
> View attachment 211415


I would be interested. Just send you a private message


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Just found this...
> View attachment 211765


I am willing to pick it up for anyone interested.


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

Took some home goods pics on my trip







:


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

Doing these in increments to hope they are all right side up!


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

There was about 3 full two-sided aisles of Halloween and multiple end-caps. What I went for was Yankee Candle witches brew tea lights, and they were out! Oh well, guess I'll go back another day.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey Jezebelle, did you happen to notice the price on those large gargoyle statues? It appears your store has at least two if I'm looking at the pictures correctly. My store hasn't carried those yet and I like the look of them - they remind me of the ones carried by Target last year.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

My wife fell in love with this platter we saw today...how could I refuse? 

Funny, we didn't see many of the items people have posted pictures of. We went looking specifically for items relating to EA Poe, with no luck.


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

frogkid11 said:


> Hey Jezebelle, did you happen to notice the price on those large gargoyle statues? It appears your store has at least two if I'm looking at the pictures correctly. My store hasn't carried those yet and I like the look of them - they remind me of the ones carried by Target last year.


I'll check tomorrow for you!


----------



## torturedserenity (Aug 4, 2014)

I can't figure how out how to send a message on this tap app thing but I'm interested in a snow globe please.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Jezebelle said:


> Doing these in increments to hope they are all right side up!


No, but, after going through all of that trouble, tell anyone who has a problem to kiss off... Thank you for posting all of those photos.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

love those witch leg mugs, also, I think I saw a cardboard all black glitter house in that video, hopefully we can get it in by me. Still looking for the vintage looking JOL candle ...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I stopped by my home goods today to see if they put anything new out and the shelves were almost empty. I asked the manager if more stuff was coming in and she said that they are scheduled for one more week of Halloween shipments , then the week after would start the Christmas stuff. She wasn't very nice about it either, spoke like the item I was buying was just Halloween junk.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

frogkid11 said:


> Hey Jezebelle, did you happen to notice the price on those large gargoyle statues? It appears your store has at least two if I'm looking at the pictures correctly. My store hasn't carried those yet and I like the look of them - they remind me of the ones carried by Target last year.


They're $59.99 - we considered one but left him for now.

Hey Jezz - the white bust w/the mask, was the mask a part of the bust or just something someone put on her?


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks Miller. I'll keep looking to see if my store gets them in because I imagine they are pretty heavy and sizeable at that price, so shipping would be a nightmare.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

frogkid11 said:


> Hey Jezebelle, did you happen to notice the price on those large gargoyle statues? It appears your store has at least two if I'm looking at the pictures correctly. My store hasn't carried those yet and I like the look of them - they remind me of the ones carried by Target last year.


Frogkid, those Target gargoyles are listed on the website again this year. Didn't see them in person last year but thought they were made of resin...this year's are described as plaster.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks Bella. I actually purchased a pair of the griffin statues at Target last year and picked them up to use on top of my cemetery columns. I'm hoping our stores will get the new ones in this year so I can see how the plaster compares to the resin versions I have. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

frogkid11 said:


> Thanks Miller. I'll keep looking to see if my store gets them in because I imagine they are pretty heavy and sizeable at that price, so shipping would be a nightmare.


Yeah they have some weight - too much to ship but not too much for our general purposes


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

Miller22 said:


> They're $59.99 - we considered one but left him for now.
> 
> Hey Jezz - the white bust w/the mask, was the mask a part of the bust or just something someone put on her?


It was part of the bust! I checked that too, at first I thought someone set it there. I think it was $59.99 or something? I did look at it, but I have a bad memory!


----------



## blugel (Sep 9, 2009)

Also looking for a Headless Horseman snow globe if anyone has any extras....sadly, no Home Goods store near me....


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

Where are you located & are you wiling to pay shipping? My store had 3 yesterday.


----------



## blugel (Sep 9, 2009)

Jezebelle said:


> Where are you located & are you wiling to pay shipping? My store had 3 yesterday.


Southwestern Indiana and of course I'd be willing to pay shipping on top of the cost of the item. 

Please just let me know.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

My store had 2 of the raven on books snow globes I'm looking for....but in BOTH the Raven was broken off. I was so sad.

I did get the creepy witch bust.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love that black pumpkin with the jester shoes but that thing was so heavy I couldn't get it off the shelf safely! Not sure why they couldn't put something like that on the bottom shelf.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Holy cannolli batman! I just got the copper bowl with skeleton hands in the mail. Had no idea how huge it was! It is Awesome!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> I love that black pumpkin with the jester shoes but that thing was so heavy I couldn't get it off the shelf safely! Not sure why they couldn't put something like that on the bottom shelf.


The bugger _is_ huge... If you were trying to check the price, it is $60, RCIAG. 

The masquerade bust mentioned prior happens to be $50, not $60, as someone was thinking. The mask is loaded with glitter, unfortunately, which was going all over the face on the one that I saw


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

My local store in San Carlos, CA had 3 uncle gory and 2 top hat man busts yesterday, was very excited to get an uncle gory to add to the bust collection after a couple years searching.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jezebel you're so lucky!!! That's one of my top items this year but no luck  if anyone sees the skeleton hands w copper bowl and is willing to ship it to me I would gladly pay!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Spookybella977 said:


> Jezebel you're so lucky!!! That's one of my top items this year but no luck  if anyone sees the skeleton hands w copper bowl and is willing to ship it to me I would gladly pay!!! Thanks!!!!


Spooky, I could not find it anywhere in any of my local stores. Another forum member found one for me and shipped it from Illinois to Texas. Shipping was not cheap, but it is an Awesome piece! Good luck on your search!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow, this is sad, I just got back from one of the two area HomeGoods. 

For those who wanted the skeleton hand copper bowl, I haven't seen any for awhile but one of our HG still has TWO of the three skeleton hand / three copper bowl matching little condiment style bowls in a row sets. 

They had a FEW new things, a couple signs, a $39.99 standing this way to this road type sign on pole, and a new vintage style shelf piece. 

THE BAD NEWS:

They've already begun to condense down the Halloween greatly. It appears they are winding it down already. The person who reported their HG told them about a week of new shipments appears to be correct. Utterly disappointed in this year compared to the past few.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

sumrtym said:


> Wow, this is sad, I just got back from one of the two area HomeGoods.
> 
> For those who wanted the skeleton hand copper bowl, I haven't seen any for awhile but one of our HG still has TWO of the three skeleton hand / three copper bowl matching little condiment style bowls in a row sets.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen the matching condiment sets! I need to find it!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jezebele thank you I hope I can get it! I'm also in Texas! I'll keep searching!  

Sumrtym how much is the condiment set? Do you have pics?? Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

Spookybella977 said:


> Jezebel you're so lucky!!! That's one of my top items this year but no luck  if anyone sees the skeleton hands w copper bowl and is willing to ship it to me I would gladly pay!!! Thanks!!!!


I'll be at HG tomorrow, today I am taking care of a day old orphaned duckling. But, tomorrow, I'll run to the store and HG next door then head back to take care of it. If I see it again I'll buy itt.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you so much Jezebelle!!!! How sweet of you to be taking care of the duckling!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Bought 2 of these candle sticks. They're about 14 inches high & they have these weird, melty faces all over them. From far away they just look silver but once you get close to them you can see the crazy faces. They were $9.99 each. That's all I got. 










Close ups of some faces:


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

Jezebelle said:


> Where are you located & are you wiling to pay shipping? My store had 3 yesterday.


I don't mind paying for shipping for a Headless Horsement snowglobe. I live in Utica, Michigan.


----------



## professor_key (Apr 2, 2010)

Juno_b, not sure if they still do, but the HomeGoods in Rochester Hills had 3 about a week ago.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Spookybella977 said:


> Sumrtym how much is the condiment set? Do you have pics?? Thanks for the updates!


I didn't look. We've had them for at least a week now. When I stop by again on Thursday or Friday I'll check price and see if I can't grab a picture.

I simply can't believe they're condensing already. Somebody did finally buy the 4' Headless Horseman we had here though (it lasted about a week too, surprisingly).


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

sumrtym said:


> I didn't look. We've had them for at least a week now. When I stop by again on Thursday or Friday I'll check price and see if I can't grab a picture.
> 
> I simply can't believe they're condensing already. Somebody did finally buy the 4' Headless Horseman we had here though (it lasted about a week too, surprisingly).


I would love to know the price of the condiment set to match my bowl! If you could please that would be wonderful!


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

professor_key said:


> Juno_b, not sure if they still do, but the HomeGoods in Rochester Hills had 3 about a week ago.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll try looking there tomorrow after work


----------



## The Other Owens Sister (Aug 30, 2014)

sumrtym said:


> I didn't look. We've had them for at least a week now. When I stop by again on Thursday or Friday I'll check price and see if I can't grab a picture.
> 
> I simply can't believe they're condensing already. Somebody did finally buy the 4' Headless Horseman we had here though (it lasted about a week too, surprisingly).


I find it odd that some of the stores are already condensing as well. One of the 3 stores in my area was still setting up their shelves this past weekend.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

This thread is killing me. It sounds like EVERYONE'S Homegoods are fully stocked and have been for WEEKS. Mine only has a couple endcaps. Infuriating! It's SEPTEMBER!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks sumrtym!!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

sumrtym said:


> I didn't look. We've had them for at least a week now. When I stop by again on Thursday or Friday I'll check price and see if I can't grab a picture.
> 
> I simply can't believe they're condensing already. Somebody did finally buy the 4' Headless Horseman we had here though (it lasted about a week too, surprisingly).


sumrtym,

Is this what the condiment set looks like?


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Similar, but it's a match for the large copper bowl one that HG sells so it has copper bowls as well of course. The bowls MAY also all be at the same height on it, and I THINK the base may be just black wood, but I'm not 100% sure on either of those two things. I didn't pay that much attention to them since personally I liked the white skeleton hand / bowl set target had last year....not that I bought that one either. The girlfriend DID however buy the standing bowl from target that had the three skeleton legs supporting it.

This was the Target one last year:








And the girlfriend bought one of these:








I guess I don't look at these things much because I'm still upset I didn't get this and hold out hope that even though I think they're discontinued, I'll end up with one somehow....


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> sumrtym,
> 
> Is this what the condiment set looks like?
> View attachment 212360


Those are Awesome. I hope you can find it.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Those are Awesome. I hope you can find it.


Just to be clear, that's the MUCH more expensive Pottery Barn version.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

sumrtym said:


> Just to be clear, that's the MUCH more expensive Pottery Barn version.


Oh, I know. I just couldn't find anything that even remotely would look like it.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> sumrtym,
> 
> Is this what the condiment set looks like?
> View attachment 212360


I believe this is it. Found this pic on my phone from last week so unfortunately I don't know the price.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Awesome!! Thanks Jezebel!!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

That's it. As I said, my store had two. I can look at picking it up for cost + shipping if you want. If you have a Rite Aid and they indeed have the old Walgreens resin skulls this year, we may just work out a trade.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

sumrtym said:


> That's it. As I said, my store had two. I can look at picking it up for cost + shipping if you want. If you have a Rite Aid and they indeed have the old Walgreens resin skulls this year, we may just work out a trade.


That would be awesome. Unfortunately, I'm in Texas and there isn't a rite aid within a 100 miles of me.


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

Ventured to a different Home Goods today:


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

I am posting in increments as it's hard to keep track which ones I put up. I noticed some familiar stuff from last year, and some new ones.


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

I did find my Witches Brew tea lights that I was looking for, but saw no Headless Horseman snow globes or skeleton hands on a copper bowl that others were looking for. I do know that store restocks on Tuesdays, so I'll be there Wed to check.


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

Lastly, I went to Tj Maxx and documented what I saw, there wasn't much compared to Home Goods.





























































































And lastly, my big purchase, some glass decorations that were $3.99 in the shape of bats! Ahh! So cute for my snail tank!!! 










Oops just noticed I double attached some, oh well! It's hard when there is a ton of pics but you guys get the idea.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Jezebelle said:


> And lastly, my big purchase, some glass decorations that were $3.99 in the shape of bats! Ahh! So cute for my snail tank!!!
> 
> View attachment 212413


Not to burst your bubble, but I think you'll find the bats are plastic and not glass if that matters to you. I bought some last year and returned them for that reason.


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, but no bubble busted for me. My snails don't mind if they are glass or plastic. 

I actually do glasswork and can just mold them and make some out of dichroic glass in different colors.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Did you happen to see the price on those lace pattern plates? They are beautiful!


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

I bought those lace pattern plates last year. They are by 222 Fifth and called Wiccan Lace. They are wonderful. I could only find 7 plates last year at HomeGoods and ended up buying an 8th on ebay. I think they were only $5 or $6 each last year since I almost as much on ebay for 1 as I had paid for 4 at HomeGoods. I also found the dessert plates at HomeGoods last year.


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 15, 2013)

Here are condiment bowls. Fairly lightweight and bowl screws off of hand for ease of cleaning. Price not so light at $24.99.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Tiberius said:


> View attachment 212509
> View attachment 212508
> 
> 
> Here are condiment bowls. Fairly lightweight and bowl screws off of hand for ease of cleaning. Price not so light at $24.99.


Thank you Tiberius!! The price is better than the big bowl I got at 39.99.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh I wish I had a HG near me!  If anyone can send me two of them I can trade for some things in my Etsy shop (I will be listing the rest of my inventory as well as my coyote bone jewelry this week)


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Jezebelle, if you can send me the little vintage looking JOL candle holder guy from HG Id be forever in your debt, /begs


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 15, 2013)

You are welcome Jezebel_Boo


----------



## Jrdmccole (Sep 4, 2014)

I am looking for the Wiccan Lace dishes. Please message me if your home goods store has them.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

I also have a 12 pack of the Witches Brew tea lights I got from Ross I can include in a trade for the Wiccan Lace plates


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Couple weeks ago I stopped in and picked up the male zombie bust wearing the top hat. Think someone posted that picture on this thread. Today I found this delightful vampire couple. It's a box that closes to say Amor Eterno. And I couldn't pass up this raven candelabra. Home Goods opened up by us last year and it's now my go to place for Halloween home decor. Very nice quality. Wish you could see and order their products online.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Both are fantastic items. The candelabra looks quite similar to this Home Decorators one from last year:


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

professor_key said:


> Juno_b, not sure if they still do, but the HomeGoods in Rochester Hills had 3 about a week ago.


Thanks so much for the heads-up, professor_key! My husband and I went there last night and found the last one! It's not in perfect condition (the bottom on/off switch isn't aligned perfectly on the bottom- which makes it a little bit harder to use) but it works


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

dawnski said:


> Couple weeks ago I stopped in and picked up the male zombie bust wearing the top hat. Think someone posted that picture on this thread. Today I found this delightful vampire couple. It's a box that closes to say Amor Eterno. And I couldn't pass up this raven candelabra. Home Goods opened up by us last year and it's now my go to place for Halloween home decor. Very nice quality. Wish you could see and order their products online.


Love the candelabra! !


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

I went to one of our now 3! Home Goods in the greater Pittsburgh area. I saw the big 4 foot tall headless horseman. He was marked originally $145.99, but he was damaged...cracked, chunks missing, linear cracks and orange cellophane missing out of the jack-o-lantern's mouth, so there was nothing to tint the light. Pretty easy fixes I would say, but they had him marked down to $130. I spoke to the manager there and she wouldn't reduce him more than an additional $15... I told her I would take it off their hands for $100...she said no way. Ugh. I may still go get him. But dang, he is so heavy. I don't want to think about taking him to the basement storage every year.


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

It also looked like it was the tail end of the Halloween offerings. I did find the bust of the lady with the crow. So happy. I have all of them now I think! I passed on the white lady bust with the masquerade mask. Not my style. No headless horseman snow globes at all. I did see two of the Pirate skeleton busts, and one of the copper "hands" condiment dishes. Other than the big 4 foot damaged headless horseman, there was nothing else I wanted. I did major, major financial damage there last year. Enough to last for 3-4 years, lol.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Are most Home Goods stores the same? I have never been to one and was planning on making the long drive just for the Halloween décor. I think they had a sleepy hollow waterglobe a few years back that I saw posted on here?? I would love to find that somewhere.


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

Home Goods stores have pretty much similar stock, but as it is kind of touch and go, you can't count on each one having the same. yes, the sleepy hollow headless horseman snow globe is a holy grail around these parts. The pumpkin lights up! This year's version I heard the horseman was sparkly. Not the best in my opinion, but it is what it is. I have not seen it here in Pittsburgh this year. Last year HG had soooooo much more stock. It's as though with adding two new stores since after Halloween last year, they are splitting up the stock. It has been rather sparse.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank you! We have zero Halloween stores where I am so always have to travel to see anything cool.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

panampia said:


> It also looked like it was the tail end of the Halloween offerings. I did find the bust of the lady with the crow. So happy. I have all of them now I think! I passed on the white lady bust with the masquerade mask. Not my style. No headless horseman snow globes at all. I did see two of the Pirate skeleton busts, and one of the copper "hands" condiment dishes. Other than the big 4 foot damaged headless horseman, there was nothing else I wanted. I did major, major financial damage there last year. Enough to last for 3-4 years, lol.


I think my husband has some serious blinders on as to how much Halloween spending has been done - esp at HG alone.


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

panampia said:


> Home Goods stores have pretty much similar stock, but as it is kind of touch and go, you can't count on each one having the same. yes, the sleepy hollow headless horseman snow globe is a holy grail around these parts. The pumpkin lights up! This year's version I heard the horseman was sparkly. Not the best in my opinion, but it is what it is. I have not seen it here in Pittsburgh this year. Last year HG had soooooo much more stock. It's as though with adding two new stores since after Halloween last year, they are splitting up the stock. It has been rather sparse.


I was fortunate to find a non-sparkly Headless horsemen snowglobe. Thank goodness!


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Marshall's Home Goods in Pasadena, Texas









Marshall's Home Goods in Webster, Texas









Home Goods at Silverlake in Pearland, Texas


----------



## jeanette.sumruld (Sep 4, 2014)

Got this cool spiked black pumpkin at our HomeGoods about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## strangerswithhorcruxes (Aug 25, 2014)

I went to the Home Goods in my area tonight and they had definitely pushed all the Halloween items to the side. They weren't in a prominent aisle and I had to search around before I found one single aisle with what looked like a lot of really picked over items - they actually had less than the regular TJ Maxx I went to earlier this week. Last week I went twice to the Home Goods in Destin, Florida when I was on vacation and they said they receive trucks 3 times a week; they had new things when I went in the second time. I'm not sure why some stores seem to be just rolling things out while others are packing it away. Needless to say I was really disappointed by my local store, I'm wishing now that I had picked up more things in Florida. They did have the 4 foot headless horseman today though, as well as this guy:








I was not at all expecting to find him but I snatched him up really quickly! More than one person in the store commented on him to me and I'm pretty sure they secretly wished they had gotten to him first


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm still unsure of where a lot of people live, but the Homegoods in Brighton, MI had the 4 ft tall Headless Horseman, a TON of the Wiccan lace dessert plates, a pirate bust & the woman with the masquerade mask bust this morning. I'll be checking the Canton Homegoods later this afternoon too!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

suppose I should run out there.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love all that stuff from Marshalls. Wish we had one!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Ooooo-kay. I have GOT to stay out of this thread; because I am about to expire of sheer jealousy over seeing all this cool stuff and we don't have a HG here!!! 

This is..... OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG 










It is probably a good thing this stuff is not near me cause I would be BROKE. Or broke-er. 

You people are so lucky.


----------



## torturedserenity (Aug 4, 2014)

I'd pay shipping for a horseman globe. My zip code is 40444 so u can get an estimate. It will be a Xmas present for my husband.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

jeanette.sumruld said:


> Got this cool spiked black pumpkin at our HomeGoods about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 212979
> View attachment 212979


Are the wall of the room ORANGE?!?! ZOMG! That looks GREAT!!!!


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Marshall's Home Goods in Webster, Texas


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Was able to find the HH standing statue at HG today, plus a tree with a spot for tea light in the back.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Jules17 said:


> Was able to find the HH standing statue at HG today, plus a tree with a spot for tea light in the back.


I want that headless horseman!!


----------



## Corpsesnight (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice finds at homegoods today! They had the big headless horsemen on discount for 70 bucks but was broken! All taped together and the Jacko was smashed. Thought to try n fix but have to much to do already.


----------



## Jrdmccole (Sep 4, 2014)

I live in MO and will pay shipping for the wiccan lace plates.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Corpsesnight- Nice haul, I esp love the skeleton couple/bride & groom statues you have posted in the second picture. I'm gonna have to go back to Homegoods and see if mine has them!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

went looking for the vintage looking JOL candle holder and no dice, however, asked a kid working there about it and he checked for me with the guys who put the Halloween stuff out.

(The guy loves Halloween too and was jelly of the tin signs I got there) hehe, anyway, he said he hasnt seen it yet but they are expecting Halloween trucks up to Halloween. So they arent winding down and more is to come. /crosses fingers


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Garthgoyle said:


> Both are fantastic items. The candelabra looks quite similar to this Home Decorators one from last year:
> 
> View attachment 212711


This is so interesting. I just bought the silver raven candelabra from Garthgoyle's post. But I didn't see the one that dawnski posted. I like the weathering on dawnski's much better, but I still really like the raven in the middle of mine. It's so strange how each HG store has a different selection of items. Mine clearly had last year's raven candelabra but not this year's version as depicted in dawnski's post.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

Here was one of my lucky finds at Home Good Store. Also had a chip in it so they reduced the price even better. SCORE!!!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I went to the other HG yesterday and they were moving stuff around too. I said "Bad sign you're consolidating already" and the gal who knows me there said they were just moving the Fall stuff to make room for more Halloween! That being said, the Halloween was pretty sparse there. I did see a couple of those little wooden monsters and a few of the tin wanted signs.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

rows and rows of stuff


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I broke down and bought the skull on the books candelabra. It's really nice looking.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

I checked out 2 HomeGoods, a TJ Maxx and 2 Marshalls stores this weekend in 3 different towns. All of them had very little worth buying. I did pick up a few things, but I don't think they are stocking as much as last year.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

I've been disappointed that they haven't had any of the large witches this year. Definitely seems like less Halloween inventory than in years prior.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

If you remember the little resin witches they had last year, I saw one of the same style but about a foot high. UNFORTUNATELY, they also glittered part of it (the pumpkin she was holding and I think the hat). If it had just been painted it would have been very nice.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Went to Home Goods after work today and just saw him standing there... Big impulse purchase. I really shouldn't have bought him, but I also just couldn't leave him there! I love the hessian way too much.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

v_gan said:


> Went to Home Goods after work today and just saw him standing there... Big impulse purchase. I really shouldn't have bought him, but I also just couldn't leave him there! I love the hessian way too much.
> 
> View attachment 213663


Yes I also did the same thing with my purchases at the HG store big impulse purchases. Great statue though looks good.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

v_gan said:


> Went to Home Goods after work today and just saw him standing there... Big impulse purchase. I really shouldn't have bought him, but I also just couldn't leave him there! I love the hessian way too much.
> 
> View attachment 213663


LOVE your HH, and the great framed pic of the ultimate HH from Disney! Looks great! Also that little orange kitty --Too cute!


----------



## strangerswithhorcruxes (Aug 25, 2014)

v_gan said:


> Went to Home Goods after work today and just saw him standing there... Big impulse purchase. I really shouldn't have bought him, but I also just couldn't leave him there! I love the hessian way too much.
> 
> View attachment 213663


I love that your cat is just hanging out at his feet, my cat would be doing the exact same thing!


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 15, 2013)

Saw these in home goods today. $24.99 each


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

"It's the Great Pumpkin!!" exclaimed Linus. "No, it's not... It is Steampunk Frosty, dummy!!" corrected Lucy 

I remember those heads being shown in photos here last year, but I never came across either version; I think that other members who wanted them had much difficulty tracking them down, if they were able to.


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 15, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> "It's the Great Pumpkin!!" exclaimed Linus. "No, it's not... It is Steampunk Frosty, dummy!!" corrected Lucy
> 
> I remember those heads being shown in photos here last year, but I never came across either version; I think that other members who wanted them had much difficulty tracking them down, if they were able to.


I remember that as well. These light up as well. Requires batteries.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Tiberius said:


> Saw these in home goods today. $24.99 each
> View attachment 213859
> View attachment 213860


I love the Steam Punk JackOLanterns. Bought a tall skinny one last year and it made me smile every time I looked at it.

I had decided that I wasn't going to hit another Homegoods this week and now that I see these are back I'll have to go check them out, again. Just as I was convincing myself to wean my self off the frenzy, which is looking for Halloween, you guys pull me back in.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

v_gan said:


> Went to Home Goods after work today and just saw him standing there... Big impulse purchase. I really shouldn't have bought him, but I also just couldn't leave him there! I love the hessian way too much.
> 
> View attachment 213663


Y'all are KILLING my Hubby! He has other Fire Fighters even out there helping him hunt this damn thing down for our youngest son Cash and they have found NOTHING :/


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

I bought the white steampunk light up Jack-O-Lantern over the weekend! Loved the uniqueness and thought he'd transition nicely to Xmas LOL! I was surprised it was a cool white LED light, but still very cool


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I stopped by briefly today and they had some new items. They were wheeling out more busts, and on the cart, I saw the blood bath salts jars (2 of them). Took one of those home with me.


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

I got these at Home Sense (Canada) which is the same company as Home Goods. I added some paint and moss to the headstone, and glow in the dark paint on the skellies eyes and teeth.


----------



## VampKat (Aug 4, 2014)

So I've been watching this thread, seeing all the cool stuff you guys have found at your stores, thinking, "Gosh, I haven't seen yalf this stuff in my store." Then I had reason to go to several different HomeGoods stores (was on a hunt for a chair). And that's when I realized that my store either apparently gets picked over really quickly or it just sucks. I am kinda leaning towards the latter.... So much more stuff at the other stores! I saw stuff I hadn't even seen posted on here yet. I knew the selection could be different depending on the area but I had not realized how drastic it could be. I will need to make another couple of trips out when I get paid again.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i didn't find much at HG today but i DID find 3 fabulous gifts for my sR victim!! when he/she gets them, they will see that they were perfect.  (i hope)


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

VampKat said:


> And that's when I realized that my store either apparently gets picked over really quickly or it just sucks. I am kinda leaning towards the latter.... So much more stuff at the other stores!


You'd be AMAZED how quickly things fly out of HomeGoods on a daily basis from the Halloween section. It doesn't help that a lot of things they only get like two of in at the store.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

So my HG Halloween shopping g is such an issue I totally went there on my wah home from the hospital after knee surgery (OP). husband is so tolerant.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Apparently there is a Marshalls near me! I'll be heading there later to check it out.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

The Marshalls I went to had little to nothing.  At least nothing I was interested in. They did have 2 large Witches Brew candles. I just purchased some monster bowls that were on clearance for my baby.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Saw a 3ft tall grim reaper holding a solar lantern today at a Marshall's. Kinda cool, but couldn't test the light unfortunately.


----------



## SpookySquirrel (Sep 9, 2014)

Found this today at Homegoods in L.A.
I am so excited at this find...... I LOVE anything HH! The pumpkin in his hand lights up....not sure if you can tell from the pic


----------



## SpookySquirrel (Sep 9, 2014)

A little sample of what else I saw today at HG here in Los Angeles.... sorry, for some reason my pics are rotated :/


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

SpookySquirrel said:


> View attachment 214983
> 
> View attachment 214984
> 
> ...


I wish I could get to the HG in LA  I'm over in Signal Hill, Hi! ) I'll try to check out the TJ Maxx again today while clothes shopping with my fiancé.


----------



## SpookySquirrel (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm finding the best items at the Torrance store on Hawthorne Blvd. and also at the store on Crenshaw Blvd. They have larger selections than I've seen at other HG right now.


KissingCoffins said:


> I wish I could get to the HG in LA  I'm over in Signal Hill, Hi! ) I'll try to check out the TJ Maxx again today while clothes shopping with my fiancé.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Love the black hat Inn sign!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

SpookySquirrel said:


> I'm finding the best items at the Torrance store on Hawthorne Blvd. and also at the store on Crenshaw Blvd. They have larger selections than I've seen at other HG right now.


That's the nearest one to me! :\
I did however stop into the TJ Maxx today and found two of the HH signs and the skeleton candelabra my mom bought me. I might go back for a tobacco pipe scented candle my fiancé liked which surprisingly smelled quite nice.


----------



## TEOS (Sep 14, 2014)

A lovely forum and I am glad to make this my first post. Found these in the Cape May, NJ, store. Really love these guys. Anyone in the NJ/PA area see them at their stores? I'd love to get more. The tag says "Graywacke Stonecast" and they were made in Vietnam. Googling results in absolutely nothing. They are made from a heavy ceramic, giving them an almost wood-carved look. Really heavy duty; could use them either inside or out.


----------



## NocturnaNoir (May 25, 2014)

I stopped by HG again today, and I am proud to say that I got my coffin shaped baby buggy! Totally worth the $100 in my opinion. Wayyyy bigger than I thought it would be. In fact, I had to leave it there so I can pick it up with my mom's van tomorrow. I dont have a pick, so I wont be able to post one until tomorrow. I cant decide what to do with it. Originally I wanted to just display my dolls in it in the house, and I probably will still do that, but now im thinking of using it as an ice chest during my halloween party this year. A friend thinks I should fill it with dirt and keep it in the yard with flowers planted in it, but that seems like such a waste of it to me. Besides, if it got stolen out of my yard, I would be heartbroken (and off-the-charts pissed). Any other ideas, folks?


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Please post a pic of the buggy- would love to see it!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Saw a cute road sign with Witch Way and a few other sayings on it. $39.99


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

I looked at the coffin buggy in our Homesense store - it's very cute but too awkward for me to store afterwards.
They also had a metal skeleton pushing a wheelbarrow with another metal skeleton sitting in it. 
Again, very cute but too hard to store - I simply don't have any more room!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

The buggy is awesome! I should have my man make a wooden one for me someday. He made me a coffin box a few years ago


----------



## NocturnaNoir (May 25, 2014)

That's it! Thanks for posting a pic for me, PoCo!


----------



## SpookySquirrel (Sep 9, 2014)

PoCoHauntGal said:


> I looked at the coffin buggy in our Homesense store - it's very cute but too awkward for me to store afterwards.
> They also had a metal skeleton pushing a wheelbarrow with another metal skeleton sitting in it.
> Again, very cute but too hard to store - I simply don't have any more room!
> 
> View attachment 215216


 oh man..... if i see that i am TOTALLY buying it!


----------



## SpookySquirrel (Sep 9, 2014)

KissingCoffins said:


> That's the nearest one to me! :\
> I did however stop into the TJ Maxx today and found two of the HH signs and the skeleton candelabra my mom bought me. I might go back for a tobacco pipe scented candle my fiancé liked which surprisingly smelled quite nice.


What do they HH signs look like? Do you have a pic?


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 15, 2013)

SpookySquirrel said:


> What do they HH signs look like? Do you have a pic?


I bet the headless horseman signs look like this. These are the only ones that I am aware of.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Tiberius said:


> I bet the headless horseman signs look like this. These are the only ones that I am aware of.
> 
> View attachment 215284


That's the one! I'm going back soon to get that Tobacco Pipe candle. My hubby found the same one online for 20 and it was 8 at the store. If anyone is interested I can get both signs if they're still there. I have to order more flat rate boxes anyway to ship out my Etsy orders. **The tea lights have been sold.** I can also do a trade.
*ETA* Ha! I just noticed the text at the bottom: Pop 5,048 and 1/4  Awesome.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I went into a Home Good yesterday & I DID NOT buy the skelly pirate bust! I was very proud of myself. I'd seen him last year & I have a "thing" for those busts but he didn't appeal to me last year & he still doesn't appeal to me but I still had to fight the urge to just buy him because he was one of the HG busts.

That said, I bought a witch, a witch hat candle, a little lenticular pic of a witch that goes from witch to frog & I bought some kitchen towels.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Are you guys still seeing new Halloween stuff coming into Home Goods stores near you? I feel like the selection and number of aisles is decreasing . My mom got an invite to go to a fall preview event tomorrow morning at our local Home Goods at 7:30am. Hoping there will be new stuff out tomorrow. Fingers crossed


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

No new stuff. I wouldn't be surprised if the Christmas stuff isn't out by early October.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Mine had new stuff last week. Unfortunately, I didn't make any trips between last Saturday and tonight however so I don't know how much new stuff I missed, but there was SOME new there tonight as well.

Big black skulls for $9.99.
Lots of new cookie cutters and cookie tray molds.
Lots of new candles.
A few new other things as well that I can't remember well (nothing that screamed "buy me" to me, but again, that's probably because any of those sold this week already!!!)

Last Saturday things I saw I haven't seen in pictures:

New plates / mugs Halloween themed.
Lots of new lanterns.
New large wooden signs in black or range with witch or cat shaped cutouts in them.
New LARGE other Halloween signs.
Fabric giant Halloween round (barrel shaped but much shorter) with handle items (different Halloween things on them).
New stacks of skulls and stacks of skulls with a candle on top.

People should keep posting pics. It's not over there yet. (I say that as a guy without a cell phone lol).


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you post a pic of the witch lenticular? sounds like something I need, lol. 



RCIAG said:


> I went into a Home Good yesterday & I DID NOT buy the skelly pirate bust! I was very proud of myself. I'd seen him last year & I have a "thing" for those busts but he didn't appeal to me last year & he still doesn't appeal to me but I still had to fight the urge to just buy him because he was one of the HG busts.
> 
> That said, I bought a witch, a witch hat candle, a little lenticular pic of a witch that goes from witch to frog & I bought some kitchen towels.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

What?? That is so unique, I love it!


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

These are some cool things I saw at HG today. I did end up buying two smallish gargoyles for $16.99 each, and the best thing ever was they were made in USA!! I will get photos of them soon, they are still in the car. The items in these photos were awesome. I loved the 4 pictures. They were painted glass with spacers to the back panel that had a tone on tone design, so they are very dimensional. I wanted them all. They were $24.99 each. The glittery pumpkin was $25.00. I don't like the glitter but love his expression!


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

one more photo of a cool picture


----------



## SpookySquirrel (Sep 9, 2014)

oh man,,,,, i LOOOOOVE the NeverMore pic! I really hope i can find that one somewhere around here in Socal!!!


panampia said:


> These are some cool things I saw at HG today. I did end up buying two smallish gargoyles for $16.99 each, and the best thing ever was they were made in USA!! I will get photos of them soon, they are still in the car. The items in these photos were awesome. I loved the 4 pictures. They were painted glass with spacers to the back panel that had a tone on tone design, so they are very dimensional. I wanted them all. They were $24.99 each. The glittery pumpkin was $25.00. I don't like the glitter but love his expression!


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

here are the gargoyles I got at Home Goods, $16.99 each. Today I went back and saw this mammoth Cemetary Gate....full size, it was awesome. I did not buy it, not in my budget. Enjoy!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd say my Home Goods is over. But they do have a giant driftwood horse. No cool cemetery gate, just a billion pillows & a giant driftwood horse. The other giant metal scroll work horse was gone.


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

I have seen the gigantic driftwood horse at one of mine too. They had an enormous giraffe in metal too. I bought a 9 foot tall eiffel tower early in the summer. Why? I have no clue, just that it was cool.


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

ACTUALLY< maybe next year I should have a Notre Dame Parisianne Halloween...the Phantom, the Hunchback, etc! Ooh la la!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well at least now I know who is buying those things because I always wondered!! I'd have to park the thing outside, it would never fit in my house.


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

RCIAG, my ceiling height on first floor is 11'. I am lucky that way.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Went into the closest Home Goods today expecting nothing but I was just compelled to check anyway. They still had the large Headless Horseman & as I came around the corner I saw a table full of those terra cotta pumpkins like the ones in Manda's pic. I bought the one with the witch hat for $16.99. Those suckers are HEAVY too & I had to go through them all to find the one with the least amount of chips. 



MandaMalice said:


> Marshal's in Webster, Texas


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Went by both of mine. All over but the dust. I did see a new double bust. Both a man and woman next to each other with scars and a spider on each of them on a large oval grey base that read "Till Death Do Us Part" for $59.99.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Does any of you have the HH snow globe? I have searched for three years and no luck!!!! HELP!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

panampia said:


> I have seen the gigantic driftwood horse at one of mine too. They had an enormous giraffe in metal too. I bought a 9 foot tall eiffel tower early in the summer. Why? I have no clue, just that it was cool.


i soooo wanted that! dh...in a rare mood...put his foot down. LOL


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

panampia how much was that cemetery gate? I love that thing. mine never gets the big items I see on here


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

that huge gate was $249.00


----------



## Cal78 (Nov 15, 2010)

Did anybody get a picture of the Skeleton Pushing the Other skeleton in the Wheelbarrow.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

My Groom skull plaque jumped off the wall in the middle of the night and the bottom broke off. It woke me up and I stalked through every room until I found it. I searched my 2 local HomeGoods today with an unwilling toddler. Sad to say he cannot be replaced. I'll get creative and search next year.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

I went to my local Marshalls yesterday and they were already putting out Christmas. Which is really funny cause I'm still waiting for them to put out Halloween. They never really had much Halloween this year (and I'd been checking on a regular basis since July). And what little they did have was more Autumn/Harvest than Halloween. I guess the Great Pumpkin pretty much passed over the Marshalls pumpkin patch this year. I thought about going to Home Goods but just couldn't muster up the energy since the last time I went the pickin's were pretty slim.


----------

